#  > > >  >  > Форум >  > > >  >  > Буддийские форумы >  > > >  >  > Тибетский буддизм >  > > >  >  > Кагью >  > > >  >  >  Вопросы  от Hepstera

## Hepster

Доброго времени всем ! 
Наверно плохо быть таким тугим как я но все же)) не бейте меня молотком ))
1 Вопрос - Прибежище получил 09 01 09 от Ламы Оле Нидал -
но как то странно - прибежище дается в 8, 15 или 30 лунный день -а этот день таким не является! У Вас нет случаем ответа?
2 Вопрос - - имею ли я права делать Медитацию на прибежище ?!( малое прибежище) , могу практиковать - Медитация на Кармапу ? и теперь главное - а также делать подготовительные упражнения -Нёндро ? вроде все это было на посвящение 
Лунг - это право на практику -- так передал ли Лама это или нет ?
3 Вопрос - Как поступательно развивается буддист ? какие упражнения делает и виды медитаций !

----------

Шавырин (16.01.2009)

----------


## Сергей Волков

Прибежище можно получать в любой день, только в обозначенные дни от этого образуется больше заслуг. Так что ничего страшного.
И поинтересуйтесь, на что именно вы получили гом-лунг от Оле. В местном центре вам ответят все, кто присутствовал там.

Читайте книжки о буддийском пути (не только от Оле, что бы вам там не говорили) и делайте гуру-йогу. Для начала хватит.

----------

Hepster (16.01.2009)

----------


## Вантус

Прибежище можно принять и перед статуей Будды в любое время. Об обязанностях, следующих из принятия Прибежища и т.п. см Ламрим Дже Цонкапы, т. 1, http://dazan.spb.ru/library5/1/ и там 17-27. Там же рассказано о том, с чего должен начинать буддист, до того как "медитировать на Кармапу" и т.п. Если не нравится этот ламрим, можно и ламрим Дже Гамбопы, фирменный, так сказать.

----------

Hepster (16.01.2009), Legba (16.01.2009)

----------


## Dondhup

"Прибежище можно принять и перед статуей Будды в любое время. "

Про обеты Бодхичитты такое слышал, про Прибежище - никогда не слышал.

----------

Гьялцен (23.01.2009)

----------


## Вантус

Из учений Еше Лодоя ринпоче:



> Когда царь и его свита увидел и изображения Будды, "колеса сансары" и прочли наставления, которые были под ними написаны, у них зародилась очень глубокая вера. Высоко оценив этот дар, *Утраяна принял прибежище в Трех Драгоценностях* и полностью отрекся от десяти греховных деяний. Он подолгу смотрел на это изображение, размышлял о Четырех истинах Святого и в конце концов достиг их полного понимания. И* тогда он подумал, что было бы хорошо пригласить самого Будду, а если это будет невозможно, то хотя бы какого-нибудь его близкого ученика*.


То есть для Утраяны было вполне возможно принять Прибежище самостоятельно.

http://dhamma.ru/faq.htm#convert



> Вам не нужен никакой публичный обряд "посвящения в буддисты". В буддизме нет аналогов христианским обрядам крещения или конфирмации. Вам нет необходимости начать одеваться по-другому или нацепить значок "Я буддист!". Практика Дхармы – это ваше личное дело, и знать о том, что вы ею занимаетесь, нужно прежде всего вам самим. Однако некоторые буддисты считают ценным периодически подтверждать свою приверженность Трём Драгоценностям и пяти правилам обучения, приглашая друга, духовного наставника или члена монашеской общины (Сангхи) как свидетеля [3]. Присутствие при принятии прибежища и правил обучения у верующих является долгом буддийских монахов и они всегда рады его исполнить.


Вот еще мнение, что Прибежище можно принять самостоятельно http://dhamma.ru/forum/index.php/topic,691.0.html

----------

Aion (15.01.2009)

----------


## Aion

> Итак, вы должны стать островами для самих себя. Найти в себе прибежище. Искать пристанище должно не где-либо вовне себя. Держитесь Закона как острова и не ищите прибежища в чем-нибудь помимо себя.


http://www.2india.ru/index.shtml?/re...utnik/73putnik

----------

Esanandhavanatthāyadipa (15.01.2009), Hepster (16.01.2009)

----------


## Сёнам Дордже

:Smilie: поздравляю с принятием Прибежища!
Все ответы вы можете получить в местном центре.Там же Вам смогут объяснить этапы практики.Читайте,изучайте,медитируйте и не забывайте применять всё в повседневной жизни) Успехов!

----------

Hepster (16.01.2009), Шавырин (16.01.2009)

----------


## Hepster

Принятие  прибежища  ! думал пройдет   совсем по  другому ! в  кинотеатре  человек 600- видимо долго готовился  -ожидал   - имя почему то отпечанно  на открытке - не  есть правильно  - центра  рядом нет  - только за 1000 км  ! )Сёнам Дордже     - спасибо  воть а  у меня  имя Карма Дордже) - очень интересно сколько таких отпечатанных открыток   сделанно было   в Новосибирске!
  Тогда    следущий  вопрос  - может кто был на лекции по Будизме 9 января этого годав Новосибирске ?
и  вот вытекающий  вопрос из топика))) интересует, на что именно я получил гом-лунг от ОлеНадал ?( а да  Лунг знаю   а  вот  что такое гом -лунг не знаю) -не подскажите!  с большим  бы  удовльсвием  начал бы  деллать Гуру -иогу - но где  взять четкие  инструкции -  что бы начать практиковать ?  а вот Чже Цонкапа - Ламрим - Большое руководство к этапам Пути Пробуждения (5 томов)  -скачал - и буду  читать! обязательно

----------


## лесник

Что это за передача такая, когда человек не знает точно, что ему передали?

----------

Hepster (16.01.2009), Норбу (16.01.2009)

----------


## Dondhup

> Из учений Еше Лодоя ринпоче:
> 
> То есть для Утраяны было вполне возможно принять Прибежище самостоятельно.
> 
> http://dhamma.ru/faq.htm#convert
> 
> 
> Вот еще мнение, что Прибежище можно принять самостоятельно http://dhamma.ru/forum/index.php/topic,691.0.html


Вы бы еще самого Будды Шакьямуни вспомнили. С точки зрения Хинаяны он достиг Просветления под деревом Бодхи и в своей последней жизни ни у кого не мог принять Прибежище.
С точки зрения Махаяны и Ваджраяны он достиг Просветления в прошлой жизни и проявил нирманакаю в виде царевича Гаутамы чтобы показать уход в нирвану.

Это особые случаи, те кто считают себя достигшими уровня Утраяны, которому понадобилось несколько дней от момента получения Учения о взаимозависимом происхождении до достижения уровня Святого или Будды Шакьмуни - могу принимать прибежище самостоятельно и практиковать то же.

Я же не встречал ни одного монаха или налджорпу, поступавшего так.

Учитывая уровень развития российского буддизма на данный момент и обилием профанации, когда люде вообще не понимают зачем нужна линия преемственности, ищут прибежище в " себе как в "одиноком острове", считаю традицией прочтение книг и т.п. все это выглядит совсем печально.

Для того чтобы адекватно понимать Учение сутр недостаточно прочитать несколько сутр, необходимо знать и понимать множество сутр или обладая меньшими способностями опираться на комментарии тех кто хзнает.

В Бурятии был знаток Ганжура, который знал его наизусть.
Когда он приехал в тибетский дацан, тибетцы решили его проверить.Они положили под порог дугана книгу Дхармы и пригласи его пройти первым. Он попросил зерна и прочитал мантру кинул зерно на порог. Потом спокойно прошел в дуган. 
Уважаемый - вы нарушили самая - переступили через Дхарму.

Я не переступал через Дхарму - ответил бурят.ю

Тогда тибетцы достали из под порога книгу Дхармы открыли ее и увидели, что все страницы пустые....

При таком уровне реализации  можно трактовать Учение Сутр.

А профанация только наносит вред себе и другим.

Новички начнут принимать Прибежище самостоятельно и практиковать по книгам, 
зачем собственно нужны Учителя, а наши способности конечно выше чем у глупых тибетцев, бурят, тайцев , японцев которые принимают Прибежище и годами учатся в монастырях.

В свой центр я таких "буддистов" не приму, поскольку это противоречит тому, чему нас учили реализованные Учителя.

----------

Ондрий (16.01.2009)

----------


## Hepster

Парни  ну  прошу  Вас  - не  засорять топик )!!!!!!!!!!!  я  итак  уже  устал     читать   и не  понимать что читаю)  Лесник )) воть и я говорю !!!!!!!!!!!!)))  улыбаюсь) 

Итак-- первое  что делаем )))  - прошу не  бить кувалдой ))
 1 Делаем Малое прибежище - повторяем 11111 раз на тибетском языке - Мантру Прибежища  - где  бы  услышать произношение ? - скачать ее ! - чтобы произносить  ! -  дальше - какие  мысле -образы формировать ? -как производить подсчет  ?     и  главное  - может я  что то пропустил ?

----------

Шавырин (16.01.2009)

----------


## Hepster

Ведь это первый   шаг  в Нирвану???)))))а  дальше  что делать ?читать ?

----------


## Dondhup

> Принятие  прибежища  ! думал пройдет   совсем по  другому ! в  кинотеатре  человек 600- видимо долго готовился  -ожидал   - имя почему то отпечанно  на открытке - не  есть правильно  - центра  рядом нет  - только за 1000 км  ! )Сёнам Дордже     - спасибо  воть а  у меня  имя Карма Дордже) - очень интересно сколько таких отпечатанных открыток   сделанно было   в Новосибирске!
>   Тогда    следущий  вопрос  - может кто был на лекции по Будизме 9 января этого годав Новосибирске ?
> и  вот вытекающий  вопрос из топика))) интересует, на что именно я получил гом-лунг от ОлеНадал ?( а да  Лунг знаю   а  вот  что такое гом -лунг не знаю) -не подскажите!  с большим  бы  удовльсвием  начал бы  деллать Гуру -иогу - но где  взять четкие  инструкции -  что бы начать практиковать ?  а вот Чже Цонкапа - Ламрим - Большое руководство к этапам Пути Пробуждения (5 томов)  -скачал - и буду  читать! обязательно


На мой взгляд Ламрим Цонкапы и Ламрим Гампопы хорошо дополняют друг друга.

----------

Hepster (16.01.2009), Пилигрим (15.04.2009), Шавырин (16.01.2009)

----------


## Hepster

Dondhup -спасибо -  вношу  в  свои ежедневные задачи  читать Ламрим в обязательном порядке

----------


## Вова Л.

> Что это за передача такая, когда человек не знает точно, что ему передали?


Ну если человек не внимательно слушал, что передается (или не понял), то может и не знать. По идее, на что дается лунг - это и у Оле говорят.

Автору еще могу посоветовать немного поездить по другим центрам - присмотреться.

----------


## Hepster

не знаю что и сказать!))НУ ЕСЛИ  ЕСТЬ БУДДИЙСКОЕ ИМЯ -ЗНАЧИТ И  ЕСТЬ  ЛУНГ НА ПРИБЕЖИЩЕ И   КАРМАПУ16

----------


## Вова Л.

> НУ ЕСЛИ  ЕСТЬ БУДДИЙСКОЕ ИМЯ -ЗНАЧИТ И  ЕСТЬ  ЛУНГ НА ПРИБЕЖИЩЕ И   КАРМАПУ16


Не обязательно. На каждую медитацию лунг дается отдельно. Хотя, у Оле, как правило, говорят, что конкретно для медитации на 16-го Кармапу лунг не нужен.

----------

Шавырин (16.01.2009)

----------


## Hepster

понятно

----------


## Hepster

да  внимательно я  слушал! - ну  фигли  если я не знал что такое Лунг   и  что такое ГОМ -Лунг

----------


## Legba

"Гом-лунгом" называют лунг, полученный в ходе коллективной практики (поскольку оная происходит в Гом-па, храме или, буквально "месте медитации"). Таковые лунги в ходу не у всех, но в КК АП практикуются.

По поводу практики нендро. Я могу изложить только то, как меня учили. 
Для практики "особых" или "внутренних" практик нендро (Прибежище, Ваджрасаттва, Мандала, Гуру-Йога) следует получить от Ламы достаточно подробные инструкции. Или хотя-бы прочитать достаточно подробную книгу на эту тему. Хотя не факт, что этого будет достаточно...
Однако до "внутренних" нендро следует попрактиковаться во "внешних" или "общих" предварительных практиках - т.н. "четырех мыслях, обращающих ум к Дхарме". Они подробно описаны и в ламриме Гампопы, и в "Кунсанг Ламе Шалунг" и т.д. Собственно говоря, одной только медитации на "четыре мысли" Вам хватит за глаза на много лет вперед.

----------

Dondhup (16.01.2009), Hepster (16.01.2009), Александр С (18.01.2009), Вова Л. (16.01.2009), Норбу (16.01.2009), Шавырин (16.01.2009)

----------


## Hepster

воть  !Legba  -- чуть стало ясно! Да  уж)))  Почитал  я  вот  очень хорошую статью  http://www.yelo.ru/nendro.rtf  -  френчь  дал -   и  чето начала голова кружится   - много терминов  ,много не  понятно смысла  - так  что теперь прошу  тока одного  сейчас ))  Наставника - Учителя  -ПОМОШНИКА   - не знаю  как даже  сказать   )))   человека который  мне  поможет )  двинутся    с мертвой точки  -  у вайшнавов   все  просто - хочешь исправить карму  )- читай  маха мантру   -  хочешь  духовного наставника  - читай  махамантру  - хочешь   практики  - читай  махамантру)  - тут же  -  даже   самое  простое!!!!!!!!  ( ну то есть самое  первое)  Медитация  прибежища     - и  то все так  сложно и запутанно   - я и  0,1процента    представить немогу !!!!!!!!!( видимо тугой))))  -  ну да  ладно

----------


## Вова Л.

По коментариям на нендро в кагью (и к общим - четырем размышлениям, и к специальным - прибежище, Ваджрасаттва, мандала, гуру-йога) есть текст Джамгон Конгтрула. Все, конечно, зависит еще от того, сколько у Вас есть времени на практику, но если с этим более менее нормально, то (имхо) лучше всего делать нендро - так большинство лам и советуют. Тогда нужно найти, где можно получить лунг и устный комментарий на первую практику (простирания) и делать (ну и сам текст садханы, понятно, тоже нужен - его дадут там же, где и лунг). Для следующей практики (ваджрасаттва, но до нее дойдет скорее всего не скоро) еще очень желательно ванг.

----------

Hepster (16.01.2009), Шавырин (16.01.2009)

----------


## Hepster

Вова Л.  -почемуто я так  и думал)))  -http://www.theosophy.ru/lib/swetoch.htm  -тяжко мне  без  справочника - по специфическим  словам))) ужас -  не понимаю много!

----------


## Вантус

> Вы бы еще самого Будды Шакьямуни вспомнили. С точки зрения Хинаяны он достиг Просветления под деревом Бодхи и в своей последней жизни ни у кого не мог принять Прибежище.
> С точки зрения Махаяны и Ваджраяны он достиг Просветления в прошлой жизни и проявил нирманакаю в виде царевича Гаутамы чтобы показать уход в нирвану.
> 
> Это особые случаи, те кто считают себя достигшими уровня Утраяны, которому понадобилось несколько дней от момента получения Учения о взаимозависимом происхождении до достижения уровня Святого или Будды Шакьмуни - могу принимать прибежище самостоятельно и практиковать то же.
> 
> Я же не встречал ни одного монаха или налджорпу, поступавшего так.
> 
> Учитывая уровень развития российского буддизма на данный момент и обилием профанации, когда люде вообще не понимают зачем нужна линия преемственности, ищут прибежище в " себе как в "одиноком острове", считаю традицией прочтение книг и т.п. все это выглядит совсем печально.
> 
> ...


Я вообще-то писал про Утраяну и других архатов (см. ссылку), желая указать, что не стоит особо переживать относительно внешних деталей церемонии, а стоит стремится понять ее суть.

----------


## Hepster

Вантус ))) -понятно))))а  что такое  Утраяна (((

----------


## Вова Л.

Да - тоже помню - по началу тяжело было разобраться с кучей непонятных слов. 

Один из участников форума занимается проэктом "Энциклопедия Дхармы" - там есть словарь, можно кое-что найти.

На сайте буддолога Алекса Берзина есть небольшая статья о введении в тантру (на русском) - объясняются основные вещи про нендро, разные посвящения, обеты и т.д. 

Это из того, что сейчас вспомнилось.

----------

Hepster (16.01.2009), Шавырин (16.01.2009)

----------


## Hepster

Вова Л.  -френчь)))-  настоящий  -  спасибо)   -  но у    меня  седня  есть   точно   четкая мысль перед сном ))))  - я буду засыпатьи думать ))об учителе)) - смеюсь - но серьезно

----------


## Dondhup

> Я вообще-то писал про Утраяну и других архатов (см. ссылку), желая указать, что не стоит особо переживать относительно внешних деталей церемонии, а стоит стремится понять ее суть.


Кто ж с пониманием сути будет спорить.

----------

Шавырин (16.01.2009)

----------


## Вантус

> Вантус ))) -понятно))))а  что такое  Утраяна (((


Это древнеиндийский царь. Когда будете читать ламрим Дже Цонкапы, там про него будет написано.

----------

Hepster (16.01.2009)

----------


## Hepster

хорошо  что  не забыли ответить !   и еще один  вопросик   -это Малое прибежище    -  мне нужно повторить 11 111 раз  
ЛАМА ЛА ЧАБ СЮН ЧИО
САНГЬЕ ЛА ЧАБ СЮН ЧИО
ЧЁ ЛА ЧАБ СЮН ЧИО
ГЕНДЮН ЛА ЧАБ СЮН ЧИО

 Очень важно  - произношение, ударение   -  -    можно где нить   послушать пример ? 
  ПРи читке  Прибежище  -  что представлять ? - или ничего ? вообще  - может я тупанул очередной раз)

----------


## Вантус

В Ламриме подробно описано, о чем следует думать и что представлять, но есть разные традиции созерцания объектов Прибежища. В ходе нендро повторяют обычно 111111 раз, делая при этом простирания. Главное здесь - не само произнесение этих слов, а понимание их смысла, а произнесение - это лишь необходимая для понимания смысла опора.
И еще, хочу сказать, что это - не мантра, а просто слова "Я иду к прибежищу в ..." на тибетском.

----------

Hepster (17.01.2009)

----------


## Вова Л.

> хорошо  что  не забыли ответить !   и еще один  вопросик   -это Малое прибежище    -  мне нужно повторить 11 111 раз  
> ЛАМА ЛА ЧАБ СЮН ЧИО
> САНГЬЕ ЛА ЧАБ СЮН ЧИО
> ЧЁ ЛА ЧАБ СЮН ЧИО
> ГЕНДЮН ЛА ЧАБ СЮН ЧИО
> 
>  Очень важно  - произношение, ударение   -  -    можно где нить   послушать пример ? 
>   ПРи читке  Прибежище  -  что представлять ? - или ничего ? вообще  - может я тупанул очередной раз)


По-моему, "малое прибежище" из 11 111 раз перед тем как непосредственно начинать нендро есть только у Оле. Обычно сразу переходят к простираниям, но оно, конечно, не помешает. На счет произношения и т.д. - тут еще все зависит от того, кто Вам дал передачу и т.д. У Оле, к примеру, садханы, как правило, переводятся на родные языки и вместо тибетского при практике обычно используется русский (хотя лунг дается на тибетском, так что тут вопрос несколько неоднозначный). На счет кого и как представлять, то это, конечно же, не на интернет-форуме выясняется, а непосредственно у аутентичного ламы.

----------

Hepster (17.01.2009), Шавырин (17.01.2009)

----------


## Hepster

Вова Л -да  это так  -  но все  вопросы  по малому  прибежищу  остались открытыми -  а почему  бы  и здесь не задать вопрос !  и  главное  - не  ужели трудно  кинуть на  сайте где нить произношение   -а  мыслей  наверно наверно не должно быть - концентрациия на  читке и  произношение

----------


## Наташа Рассказова

Политика в Карма Кагью Оле Нидала такова, что перед выполнением практики вы приходите в буддийский центр и получаете по ней объяснения у опытного практикующего. Также нужно прочесть книгу Оле "Наставления по нёндро". Желательно сделать эти две вещи.
Отвечу вкратце:
При выполнении малого прибежища вы представляете вполне определённые вещи, Три Драгоценности и Ламу; спросите в центре, как именно представлять.
Четыре строки Прибежища, о которых вы говорите, обычно в ККОН произносят по-русски. Можно и по-тибетски. В последнем случае никакой особой мелодии или интонации не предусмотрено.

----------

Hepster (17.01.2009)

----------


## Hepster

воть  -уже  какая то конкретика))  - сближения  запада)) - говорите  по  -русски))  - неть  тогда  это тоже не  верно скорее  всего!

----------


## Вантус

> воть  -уже  какая то конкретика))  - сближения  запада)) - говорите  по  -русски))  - неть  тогда  это тоже не  верно скорее  всего!


Это очень даже верно, т.к. в Тибете использовали не санскритское "намо буддая, намо дхармая, намо сангхая", а перевод этих слов на родной язык.

----------

Hepster (17.01.2009)

----------


## Hepster

понял - тогда   мягкое )) - слово - висю) )))  -потихоньку начинаю  растраиваться на  себя ( есть такая шутка -  представьте тока-  взрослый  человек   стоит средь комнаты и  произносит)) - Я ПСИХУЮ)))-  что я не  в том  месте   сейчас) - всем  удачи!веду  себя  как трактор   без колес

----------


## Вова Л.

> Это очень даже верно, т.к. в Тибете использовали не санскритское "намо буддая, намо дхармая, намо сангхая", а перевод этих слов на родной язык.


Но лунги на то, что перевели, они получали на тибетском, а на русском лунг никто не передаст.

----------


## Hepster

НАДО  КАК то трогаться)
))))))))))))

----------


## Dondhup

Тибетцы читают Прибежище и на санскрите и по тибетски.

----------


## Hepster

так  все же -   на  каком  языке мне  читать  Прибежище))

----------


## Dondhup

Если по тому тексту который я дал, то на тибетском.

----------


## Hepster

ясно))пока  просто читаю)

----------


## Dondhup

И по мере освоения с визуализацией.
И параллельно читать, памятовать, анализировать и осваивать на практике Ламримы.

----------

Hepster (18.01.2009)

----------


## Hepster

да  уж)) понятно уже  достаточно -  осваиваем прибежище   плюс  затем Нёндро  и плюс  ламрим и  не много созерцания и  плюс  еще  медитацию на 16  кармапу   - она мне дана   - там не очень сложно  ( хотя) и  пройдет 10  лет)

----------


## Вантус

> да  уж)) понятно уже  достаточно -  осваиваем прибежище   плюс  затем Нёндро  и плюс  ламрим и  не много созерцания и  плюс  еще  медитацию на 16  кармапу   - она мне дана   - там не очень сложно  ( хотя) и  пройдет 10  лет)


И когда Вы поймете, что это было все ни к чему, то сможете поздравить себя с успехом, не раньше :Wink: .

----------

Hepster (18.01.2009)

----------


## Hepster

))))))))))))))))цыцҚҚҚ

----------


## Вантус

> "Прибежище можно принять и перед статуей Будды в любое время. "
> 
> Про обеты Бодхичитты такое слышал, про Прибежище - никогда не слышал.


А известный Вам гелонг-переводчик придерживается того же мнения, что и я
http://board.buddhist.ru/showthread.php?t=10764



> В принципе, Три Драгоценности одни для всех (иногда их по разному называют, но не суть важно) достижение окончательного Пробуждения (с точки зрения прасангиков) одно.
> Различия можно найти в путях (при желании, но мой Учитель их в упор не желает видеть )))
> Итак, обращение к Прибежищу - это врата в Буддизм, если кому-то принципиально через какие врата войти, то придется искать нужного Учителя, а если важнее именно "попадание" внутрь, можно попросить обеты Прибежища у того, кто может их даровать (ну, может за минимальным критерием наличия у онго желания принести вам пользу).
> А вообще же для того что бы стать буддистом не нужно искать кого-то, кто пробубнит вам какие-то слова, а вы их повторите, достаточно того, что бы вы в своем сердце от всей души приняли Прибежище в Трех Драгоценностях, с этого момента вы буддист. Но вот в вопросе обетов Прибежища, тут нужен внешний наставник.

----------

Hepster (18.01.2009)

----------


## Hepster

Вантус!!!!!!!!!!! - вы  уж как нить определитесь))

----------


## Dondhup

Плюс 20 правил элементарной нравственности - они описаны в 1 томе Ламрима.

----------


## Вантус

> Вантус!!!!!!!!!!! - вы  уж как нить определитесь))


Не волнуйтесь, Вы и от наставника получили, и, вероятно, внутри себя приняли. Это у нас с Dondhup'ом ученый спор, для развлечения наших престарелых буддийских умов  :Smilie: .

----------


## Dondhup

> А известный Вам гелонг-переводчик придерживается того же мнения, что и я
> http://board.buddhist.ru/showthread.php?t=10764



Поскольку без получения наставлений от Учителя практика невозможна, особенно в Махаяне не говоря уже о Мантре, то этот вопрос имеет исключительно теоретический аспект.

----------

Вантус (19.01.2009)

----------


## Legba

К вопросу о.
Лама Сопа Ринпоче советовал западным ученикам читать Прибежище на санскрите:
"Намо Гуру бе
Намо Буддая
Намо Дхармая
Намо Сангхая"
Мне лично кажется, что санскрит по фонетике как-то очевиднее. Лучше понимаешь, что говоришь. Но это дело вкуса.
Очень рекомендую, все таки, почитать "Слова Моего Всеблагого Наставника" Патрула Ринпоче. На мой взгляд, из аналогичных текстов этот написан наиболее живым языком - соответственно, лучше "вставляет". Кроме того, там в соответствующей главе подробно описана как-раз та Пхова, которую передает Оле Нидал.

----------

Hepster (19.01.2009), Вова Л. (19.01.2009), Ринчен Намгьял (19.01.2009)

----------


## Hepster

)))))млин )))))))))))))    такс  стою на  месте )))))))))))))))) ржу  - теперь уж точно смеюсь

----------


## Вова Л.

Еще интересно, что покойный Чогьям Трунгпа, прекрасно владеющий английским, перевел на этот язык большинство садхан, которые передавал своим ученикам. Где-то читал, что единственное, что почему-то не было переведено - это молитва прибежища, ее Ринпоче советовал читать на тибетском. Видимо, неспроста.

На счет большей очевидности санскрита - тоже согласен - на западе пользуются санскритскими, а не тибетскими терминами, нам такое прибежище было бы понятнее.

----------


## Hepster

Парни -  я  вот щас  читаю   - но мне  скоро придется переходит к   действиям -  1 действие  это надо сделать подчеркиваю - Малое прибежище  (Лама Оле Надал )   -повторить 11111раз   Прибежище   -в  книжечке написано на тибетском!  - Все же  как  делать   - начитывать и  на каком  языке!!!!!!!!!!!!1

----------


## ullu

Не так уж важно на каком языке читать, главное не терять понимания значения того чего читаешь в процессе.
Что бы начитывание не превращалось в бубнение.
Само по себе произнесение слов на любом языке не примет вместо вас Прибежище.
Что бы слишком этим не морочиться читайте на том языке, на котором написано в книжечке.

----------

Hepster (19.01.2009)

----------


## Hepster

ну спасибо други!)))

----------


## Роман К

И также не просто читать, а делать с медитацией. Сразу начинать бить по всем фронтам.

----------

Hepster (19.01.2009)

----------


## Hepster

KRYLOV   )))))  веселый  вы  человек)))

----------


## Александр С

Есть объяснение, что принятие прибежища совершается в уме, а слова произносятся для того, чтобы придать вашему намерению некий вес, сделать его чем-то реальным. Поэтому для каждой конкретной передачи важна формулировка. Но, в любом случае, они все "работают".

----------

Hepster (19.01.2009)

----------


## Hepster

спасибо огромное

----------


## Hepster

"Слова Моего Всеблагого Наставника" Патрула Ринпоче =- в инете нет --- нашел

----------


## Александр С

> "Слова Моего Всеблагого Наставника" Патрула Ринпоче =- в инете нет --- нашел


http://book.ariom.ru/txt510.html

Вообще, рекомендую эту книгу заиметь в бумажном виде. Это очень хорошая вещь.

----------


## Hepster

был в новосибрске в 4  книжных магазинах - всякая лабуда    - серьезно!  - ее не было  - прада я не  смотрел  - подарочные  издания( дорого)

----------


## Hepster

и Вообще  -   всем огромное  спасибо!  - админы  - прошу  Вас  не  удаляйте  этот топик  -   если какое то время  вопросов   - не будет  - просто  - читаешь потихоньку ,учишься,работаешь -   мало времени !  остается  -  И еще - почему  не удалять !- здесь для  меня   (  может кому  еще  понадобится)- базовые ( начальные)  моменты  есть   -   они  нужны

----------


## ullu

Так вроде бы на http://dharma.ru/ можно купить книг с доставкой по почте?

----------

Hepster (21.01.2009)

----------


## Гьялцен

На своих лекциях Оле всегда проводит медитацию на Кармапу (то есть это можно считать за лунг на гуру йогу ЕС 16-го Кармапы), и дает один и тот же лунг- на нендро. 
Если , Хепстер, будете читать по тибетски молитву Прибежища, в каждой строчке после "ла"- интонационная пауза. А вообще посмотрите на сайте АП www.buddhism.ru, там были тексты медитаций и обьяснения по нендро.

----------


## Hepster

спасибо Вам!  - уже  все   - готова))  ну то есть как хищник  к броску))

----------


## Hepster

за  это время  что  меня не было произошли  чудесные изменения   !По этому по порядку  !
ВСЕМ ВАМ ПРИВЕТ !Огромный
 1Я поменял страну проживания  с Казахстан  махнул на Россию 
 2  Нашел новую работу ( любимую)
 3 Встретился  с Новосибирской   БратиеЙ  - они  мне  все объяснили и показали  ! Вообщем  ОНи МОЛОДцы    - Всем им привет огромные  - если вспомнят 
 4 Живу в Красноярске45
 5 Есть комп и  интернет   - но все  меньше и  меньше свободного времени   
  6 НО практикую 
  и теперь главное  
 Оле Нидал   - разрешает есть мясо   и не  много выпивать  .  ? разве  это правильно  - или   что то делаешь и  все  само  отпадает ?  Но говорят что он и  сам  пьет вино и есть рыбу  . ? и вообще  -сейчас будем говорить о фанатизме и религии    - потому  что мне кажется  - все должно идти  от души  ? ТАК ?

----------


## Олеся

Привет от новосибирской братии! Рада, что у вас все сложилось наилучшим образом! Кстати в Красноярске тоже есть замечательный центр КК и не менее замечательная братия :Wink:

----------


## Inbongo

> Оле Нидал   - разрешает есть мясо   и не  много выпивать  .


А если бы не разрешил? То есть ваша мотивация зависит от разрешения?

----------

Hepster (13.04.2009)

----------


## Hepster

Олеся !!!!! Добрый вечер !!!!!    -   а воть хде главный ответ .?   он меня очень волнует  - почему   не так  важжно стало -  занимаешься ли ты   сексом ил нет ,  есть мясо ,рыбу  ,пить вино ?  - не ужели  это дело каждого - или можно делать      что хочешь  - лишь бы  Прибежище принял!     Грустно мне что то !

----------


## Hepster

> А если бы не разрешил? То есть ваша мотивация зависит от разрешения?


 что значит моя  мотивация . ))  у  меня  есть   другое    -  моя  мотивация    это совсем другое   но если пошла такая пьяна  - то моя  мотивация    - может для  многих показаттся не правильной  -   быть хорошим человеком    - для  этого есть практики   духовные  - вот и  страюсь   а  если серьезно  и далее    то   мне бы  хотелось  лечить людей    - не традиционной медициной   -  у буддистов  есть такие  практики -    но для  этого сам должен исправится  -   подготовить себя  -   есть  желание  и  стремление   а  у вас  мой  юный друг . ( ююный потому   вот сейчас и познакомились а не по возрасту   -думаюпо дружимся

----------


## Hepster

и   еще  если  это делает Лама - то кто я. ?  - пешка в этой партии    -песчинка  которая  ишет духовного учителя    и не ждет   моря  погоды))  а Вы ))) думаю   бездумный  Поломник лучше двух)   - мало знаю -но думаю - все образумится!

----------


## Inbongo

> моя  мотивация    - может для  многих показаттся не правильной  -


Главное, что бы для вас она была правильной....

----------

Hepster (13.04.2009), Марица (16.04.2009)

----------


## Hepster

Ез)))))

----------


## Александр Владленович Белоусов

Hepster, а какой смысл в выпивании спиртного? для жизни в нём нет необходимости, тогда для чего? привязанность, желание, быть как все? зачем лишние привязанности, помоему оно может иметь смысл только в лечебных целях, иначе одни беды. 
(кстати есть мнение что любая доза алкоголя убивает нервные клетки мозга навсегда: http://www.buddism.ru//1236631310.phtml )

----------

Hepster (14.04.2009)

----------


## Hepster

> Hepster, а какой смысл в выпивании спиртного? для жизни в нём нет необходимости, тогда для чего? 
> (кстати есть мнение что любая доза алкоголя убивает нервные клетки мозга навсегда: http://www.buddism.ru//1236631310.phtml )


Александр -   мнение  мое  для  меня  понятно это наркотик от которого  к  сожаления  я  пока не  могу отказаться  и  что это яд  ведет к отмиранию клеток ( нервных окончаний тоже  понятно - да  еще не совсем владею своим  умом    -да  есть зависимость  и хочу  избавится от нее  !!!!!! но думаю   бросать нужно не   силой  воли или кодированием  !  ну то есть умом  все  понимаю  -  )))  сила  есть воля  есть  а  вот силы  воли нет))  Понимаю

----------

Александр Владленович Белоусов (14.04.2009)

----------


## Ирина

> Александр -   мнение  мое  для  меня  понятно это наркотик от которого  к  сожаления  я  пока не  могу отказаться  и  что это яд  ведет к отмиранию клеток ( нервных окончаний тоже  понятно - да  еще не совсем владею своим  умом    -да  есть зависимость  и хочу  избавится от нее  !!!!!! но думаю   бросать нужно не   силой  воли или кодированием  !  ну то есть умом  все  понимаю  -  )))  сила  есть воля  есть  а  вот силы  воли нет))  Понимаю


Привет! Если вы до сих пор употребяете наркотики - вам не стоит приходить в наши центры. Об этом просит  Лама Оле Нидал в своем письме, которое было разослано в свое время по всем центрам.  
Но у вас всегда есть возможность встретиться с Оле во время его поездок по России и спросить о том, что вас интересует. Его расписание есть на всех наших сайтах.
Желаю вам успехов в преодолении зависимости к наркотикам, пусть у вас всё получится!

----------

Hepster (15.04.2009)

----------


## лесник

> Привет! Если вы до сих пор употребяете наркотики - вам не стоит приходить в наши центры. Об этом просит  Лама Оле Нидал в своем письме, которое было разослано в свое время по всем центрам. 
> Желаю вам успехов в преодолении зависимости к наркотикам, пусть у вас всё получится!


Разве все, кто ходит в центры Ламы Оле, не употребляют алкоголь и табак?

----------

Hepster (15.04.2009)

----------


## Hepster

Знаете    ! не  понимаю  к  сожалению!  Ирина     -  прочитайте  весь  мой топик  !   - 1  Лама Оле Нидал тоже  выпивает бокал вина   -он наркоман .?( думаю нет) - почему вы так дали быстро   суждение  моей зависимости  и такой резкий тон / - если мне не  понятно - спрашиваю  - разве это плохо ?  и  спрашиваю не  у Дома2)))))  а  у тех кто практикует  - второе он сам  разрешает выпивать бутылочку  пива   после медитации!  далее   - ну  мясо значит можно есть  !!!!!!!!!!!! )) мне   грустно   что за приход  так борятся  - есть убеждения  - не  фанатически  - а так   идейные    - Что есть себе подобных плохо)   что употребление наркотиков  ( алкоголь   итак дале ) -это не  есть правильно   - мягкое  слово  !    Если у  ВАС есть убеждения то есть и Вера  что не надо  из своего холодильника делать   морг -  Нельзя  подменять ценности  -   если бы вы  сказали  -  Да мол Хепстер -это не  хорошо - но вы  практикуйте и  бросайте  как  можно быстрее     в силу  своих возможностей  - нет же  вы говорите  - да мы  мол едим  мясо - не убиваем животных -   мы же не  стоим в  цепочки  -  мясник -топор -   но есть другая причино-следсвеная  связь -    если  мы не будем  есть мясо  - то  уменьшется количество  забоя    и так далее  - ну да ладно - кому я объясняю  - Целую Вас всех  -  жаль только что  - есть мясо  в буддизме оказывается  можно

----------


## Fritz

> Лама Оле Нидал тоже выпивает бокал вина -он наркоман .?


Конечно наркоман, алкоголический.

----------

Александр Владленович Белоусов (16.04.2009), Читтадхаммо (17.04.2009)

----------


## Hepster

не надо так     !!!  Frits

----------


## Рюдзи

Уважаемый Hepster, что вы хотели услышать? Не ешьте, вас никто не заставляет. Не смотрите на других, которые едят, пьют, курят и т.д.. может они  махасиддхи или просто потусоваться пришли :Wink:  волнуйтесь пока за себя и свою практику, а там уж по мере сил и возможностей. :Smilie:

----------

Александр Владленович Белоусов (16.04.2009), Илия (16.04.2009), Марица (16.04.2009)

----------


## Hepster

> Уважаемый Hepster, что вы хотели услышать? Не ешьте, вас никто не заставляет. Не смотрите на других, которые едят, пьют, курят и т.д.. может они  махасиддхи или просто потусоваться пришли волнуйтесь пока за себя и свою практику, а там уж по мере сил и возможностей.


 вот я  и  волнуюсь за  свою духовную практику  - когда в   Моей школе  разрешено есть  мясо))  и   выпивать спиртные напитки)

----------


## Рюдзи

Ну пожалуй это лучше, чем когда запрещено, но все нарушают. Возможно дело просто в весьма своеобразном контингенте ламы Оле? и он, исходя из этого делает некоторые поблажки. предположу что нарушение обетов более неблагое дело, чем выпивание кружки пива(знатоки поправят). и на Учителе нарушения обетов его учениками сказываются. возможно даже в первую очередь.

----------

Hepster (15.04.2009), Марица (16.04.2009)

----------


## Hepster

Воть за  это Петров  -огромное  спасибо - не подумал !

----------


## Fritz

> не надо так !!! Frits


А как надо?




> вот я и волнуюсь за свою духовную практику - когда в Моей школе разрешено есть мясо)) и выпивать спиртные напитки)


Правильно волнуетесь, есть повод задуматься -  Ваша школа небуддийская, судя по спиртным напиткам.

----------


## Legba

Fritz, Вы еще от Лалая не устали? Риспект.  :Wink:

----------


## Fritz

Устал, и уже давно. Это Вам респект - смотрите на это и не вписываетесь.

----------


## Hepster

ладно но надо как - то   что то менять!   -  напишите в  приват  или на почту admin@hepster.ru
не  может  все  это принять мое ложное Эго)))
 1Одинаковые Буддийские Имена 
 2 Одежда из натуральной кожи
 3 Мясо 
 4 Алкоголь

----------


## Марица

> вот я  и  волнуюсь за  свою духовную практику  - когда в   Моей школе  разрешено есть  мясо))  и   выпивать спиртные напитки)


                   Мясо буддист (изучающий Тантру и Дзогчен) может есть только с целью помочь убитому животному.
Спиртное может пить только с целью тренировки осознанности. Но при этом обязательно благословение Учителя-лунг или ванг.
                 "Волноваться" за свою духовную практику можно правильно: преодолевать гнев, привязанность и неведение. Если Вы чувствуете боль и ответственность за всех живых существ, если Вам не безразлична гибель коровы или курицы,-это обретение огромной важности.
                   Не все практикующие ганапуджу испытывают сострадание к животному, ставшему мясным блюдом...Сказывается привычка выполнять ритуал.
               Но осуждать людей бессмысленно. Главное, чтобы в своей практике Вы не потеряли непреходящее чувство ценности каждой жизни  :Smilie: ...

----------

Hepster (16.04.2009)

----------


## Марица

> Правильно волнуетесь, есть повод задуматься -  Ваша школа небуддийская, судя по спиртным напиткам.


                     Приглашаю Вас на майский ретрит Намкая Норбу...Или Чога Римпоче...Пора, пора, Fritz...Хотя бы пройти через это. :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## Fritz

Спасибо за приглашение, очень приятно. Но отклоню его, т.к. некогда и лень.
Буддист изучающий Высшие Тантры мясо или что-то ещё уже не ест, он ест кое-что другое, и ест не он уже. осознанность можно тренировать и без спиртного, с помощью соевого соуса например. На ганапудже никаких животных и мясных блюд тоже нет, там кое-что другое. )))

----------


## Марица

> Спасибо за приглашение, очень приятно. Но отклоню его, т.к. некогда и лень.
> Буддист изучающий Высшие Тантры мясо или что-то ещё уже не ест, он ест кое-что другое, и ест не он уже. осознанность можно тренировать и без спиртного, с помощью соевого соуса например. На ганапудже никаких животных и мясных блюд тоже нет, там кое-что другое. )))


                   ...Соевый соус не вызывает замутнение сознания. А алкоголь- еще как.Научиться сохранять осознанность при приеме алкоголя равносильно тренировке в легкой походке с гирями на ногах (сравнение мое)... :Cool: 
                     Насчет "кое-чего другого": существуют разные уровни понимания и выполнения практики. Но это-из метода, на который нужно иметь передачу.
                     Но существует еще и цель практики. Учитель не говорит ученикам: я научу Вас есть мясо, как "кое-что другое". Он предлагает свое сострадание животному проявить в более активном аспекте: создать причину для его благого перерождения.

----------

Hepster (16.04.2009)

----------


## Илия

А разве принимая Прибежеше у в КК(ОН) не принемают пять обетов? Если да, то как он может разрешать пить алкоголь?

----------

Hepster (16.04.2009)

----------


## Jinpa Soenam

укажите мне пожалуйста, необразованному ученику Ламы Оле), где и кем сказано, что мирянам нельзя пить алкоголь и есть мясо?

----------


## Hepster

> укажите мне пожалуйста, необразованному ученику Ламы Оле), где и кем сказано, что мирянам нельзя пить алкоголь и есть мясо?


Да  кушайте  и  пейте  Юный БУДДИСТ)

----------


## Hepster

> А разве принимая Прибежеше у в КК(ОН) не принемают пять обетов? Если да, то как он может разрешать пить алкоголь?



Эх  если бы все было так  как  вы милейшая говорите  ))) Спасибо Вам !

----------


## Jinpa Soenam

> Да  кушайте  и  пейте  Юный БУДДИСТ)


Главное, что ответ очень информативный)

----------


## Fritz

> А алкоголь- еще как.Научиться сохранять осознанность при приеме алкоголя равносильно тренировке в легкой походке с гирями на ногах (сравнение мое)...


При замутнённом сознании Вы не можете гарантировать, что Вы сохраняете осознанность, а не что-то ещё, сильно отличное от сохранения осознанности. Грубое противоречие допускаете. Советую не придумывать себе "практики". А если уж хотите пить яды и сохранять осознанность, как некоторые йогины, то начните с субстанций попроще, например, с кала и мочи. Эти субстанции не блокируют ЦНС как алкоголь. Как начнёте сохранять осознанность выпивая мочу, кал и тухлый жир, то тогда переходите к алкоголю. Держу пари, Вы не сохраняете осознанность когда едите соевый соус, а уже лезете наркотики "осознанно" употреблять. ))))




> Учитель не говорит ученикам: я научу Вас есть мясо, как "кое-что другое". Он предлагает свое сострадание животному проявить в более активном аспекте: создать причину для его благого перерождения.


К сожалению, причину для благого перерождения животному никакой Учитель создать не может, только само животное это может сделать. Более того,  у животного и так все причины на все случаи сансары созданы уже. Но это уже другая тема совсем.



> А разве принимая Прибежеше у в КК(ОН) не принемают пять обетов? Если да, то как он может разрешать пить алкоголь?


В тибетской традиции можно и не все 5 принимать. К тому же обеты генина не носят обязательный характер в смысле последствий для статуса, как для монахов. Они скорее носят характер настоятельной рекомендации. Так что скорее всего, я надеюсь, ОН просто не запрещает. Хотя было бы прикольно если бы он разрешал после медитации выпивать по бутылочке мочи.))))

----------

Гьялцен (20.07.2009), Илия (17.04.2009), Светлана (25.04.2009)

----------


## Марица

> Грубое противоречие допускаете. Советую не придумывать себе "практики".


                Никакого противоречия. Допустите на минуту, что человек тренируется не пьянеть под воздействием алкоголя. И это вполне достижимо. 
                 Насчет "придумывать-не придумывать" практики- это не ко мне. :Smilie:  Апеллируйте к истории этих практик...Я не настаиваю на их обязательности.

----------


## Поляков

> Допустите на минуту, что человек тренируется не пьянеть под воздействием алкоголя.


 :Big Grin:

----------


## Марица

> А если уж хотите пить яды и сохранять осознанность, как некоторые йогины, то начните с субстанций попроще, например, с кала и мочи. Эти субстанции не блокируют ЦНС как алкоголь. Как начнёте сохранять осознанность выпивая мочу, кал и тухлый жир, то тогда переходите к алкоголю.


                       Вы, скорее всего, судите с позиции своих предпочтений... :Smilie: 
Существует ритуал, к тому же- адаптированный к времени и обстоятельствам. С кем Вы дискутируете? С Мастерами, дающими Метод?
пс. Все-яд, и все-лекарство, особенно урина (спросите сторонников такой терапии).




> ... Держу пари, Вы не сохраняете осознанность когда едите соевый соус,..


                         Делайте ставки.  :Smilie: 




> ...а уже лезете наркотики "осознанно" употреблять. ))))


                        Не лезу и не тянет. Достаточно того, что от алкоголя много лет не пьянела.. :Smilie:  




> К сожалению, причину для благого перерождения животному никакой Учитель создать не может...


                      Причину может создать практик, имеющий такое намерение и  способности.К тому же, вооруженный Методом. Который дает Учитель.  :Smilie: 




> только само животное это может сделать. Более того,  у животного и так все причины на все случаи сансары созданы уже.


                         Вам виднее. Но -что делать- людям часто свойственно переоценивать свои возможности... :Frown:  :Cool:

----------


## Илия

> укажите мне пожалуйста, необразованному ученику Ламы Оле), где и кем сказано, что мирянам нельзя пить алкоголь и есть мясо?


Я разве про мясо говорил? Это Ваш личный выбор. А вот употребление алкоголя однозначно запрешается пятым обетом : Воздерживаться от употребления опьяняющих веществ. "Действуй с ясными мыслями. Не затуманивай разум. В этой заповеди идет речь о наркотиках и алкоголе. Использование всего, что затуманевает природную чистату ума, является нарушением этой заповеди"
Хотя в данном случае не важно т.к. Fritz уже ответил в 102 сообщении.

----------


## Марица

> Я разве про мясо говорил? Это Ваш личный выбор. А вот употребление алкоголя однозначно запрешается пятым обетом : Воздерживаться от употребления опьяняющих веществ. "Действуй с ясными мыслями. Не затуманивай разум. В этой заповеди идет речь о наркотиках и алкоголе. Использование всего, что затуманевает природную чистату ума, является нарушением этой заповеди"
> Хотя в данном случае не важно т.к. Fritz уже ответил в 102 сообщении.


                  Не забываем, что обеты связаны с Сутрами. Трансформация- с Тантрой. Выход за пределы ограничений- с Дзогченом.
                   Каждый выбирает свой Путь. Ни один Учитель не призывает учеников принимать наркотики и алкоголь. Но обучает соответственно своей школе.
                    Все школы следует уважать и не судить с позиции собственного опыта. Это-универсально благое воззрение.

----------


## Илия

> Не забываем, что обеты связаны с Сутрами. Трансформация- с Тантрой. Выход за пределы ограничений- с Дзогченом.
>                    Каждый выбирает свой Путь. Ни один Учитель не призывает учеников принимать наркотики и алкоголь. Но обучает соответственно своей школе.
>                     Все школы следует уважать и не судить с позиции собственного опыта. Это-универсально благое воззрение.


так я и не судил, а вопрос задал.  Я могу понять когда употребление алкоголя нужно для практики(практикуется после предачи?), но когда просто всем позволяется это наводит на мысли. И для того что бы развеять недопонимание я спрашивал. Подтекста(неготивного) в моем вопросе небыло, если кто усмотрел прошу прощения.

----------


## Марица

> так я и не судил, а вопрос задал.


             Не сомневаюсь. Я дополняю процитированные слова. Если выглядит, как возражение,- мне минус как форумному собеседнику. Спишите на мою лень писать тысячи оговорок...   :Cool: 

2 Hepster:

              Вегетарианская пища-плод гибели не меньшего (если не большего) количества живых существ...

----------

Илия (17.04.2009)

----------


## Hepster

> Не сомневаюсь. Я дополняю процитированные слова. Если выглядит, как возражение,- мне минус как форумному собеседнику. Спишите на мою лень писать тысячи оговорок...  
> 
> 2 Hepster:
> 
>               Вегетарианская пища-плод гибели не меньшего (если не большего) количества живых существ...



 Подводим  итог  !!!!!!!!

----------


## Fritz

> Никакого противоречия. Допустите на минуту, что человек тренируется не пьянеть под воздействием алкоголя. И это вполне достижимо.


Ну вот сами вдумайтесь - не пьянеть под воздействием. Воздействие у нас - пьянеть. Тренироваться - всё ещё пьянеть. Логично выходит если сначала полная осознанность, а потом уже тренировка. А если осознанность уже есть полная, то тогда зачем тренироваться и деньги тратить на шнапс? )))

----------

Гьялцен (20.07.2009)

----------


## Jinpa Soenam

> Я разве про мясо говорил? Это Ваш личный выбор. А вот употребление алкоголя однозначно запрешается пятым обетом : Воздерживаться от употребления опьяняющих веществ. "Действуй с ясными мыслями. Не затуманивай разум. В этой заповеди идет речь о наркотиках и алкоголе. Использование всего, что затуманевает природную чистату ума, является нарушением этой заповеди"
> Хотя в данном случае не важно т.к. Fritz уже ответил в 102 сообщении.


По поводу однозначности запретов - цитата Калу Ринпоче:

Пятый обет запрещает использование интоксицирующих веществ, и считается вспомогательным обетом. *Мы можем принимать любые комбинации из пяти заповедей; нам следует принимать лишь те обеты, которые, как мы чувствуем, сумеем сдержать.* 
_Калу Ринпоче «Самоцветное украшение разнообразных устных наставлений, которые пойдут на пользу всем и каждому»_ http://spiritual.ru/lib/obetmir.html

----------

Hepster (19.04.2009), Андрей Моменто (15.09.2009), Илия (18.04.2009)

----------


## Марица

> Ну вот сами вдумайтесь - не пьянеть под воздействием. Воздействие у нас - пьянеть. Тренироваться - всё ещё пьянеть. Логично выходит если сначала полная осознанность, а потом уже тренировка. А если осознанность уже есть полная, то тогда зачем тренироваться и деньги тратить на шнапс? )))


               Я уже поняла, что Вам виднее... :Cool:

----------


## Hepster

смутное  состояние

----------


## Mazzz

> Вегетарианская пища-плод гибели не меньшего (если не большего) количества живых существ...



а чтобы вырастить всех животных, которые идут "на мясо", уходит гораздо больше растительной пищи, чем всем людям вместе взятым...

----------

Hepster (22.04.2009), Илия (22.04.2009), Марица (24.04.2009)

----------


## Hepster

)))))  Да  понятно MAzzz ну  может прикратите  бомбица)))  С Марицей)) а ?  и подскажите  чего мне делать то   ?

----------


## Илия

> )))))  Да  понятно MAzzz ну  может прикратите  бомбица)))  С Марицей)) а ?  и подскажите  чего мне делать то   ?


А вчем вопрос ?

----------

Hepster (23.04.2009)

----------


## Hepster

ладно      думаю мне  все  понятно -  практиковать надо    и главное   не грузится  кто есть мясо а  кто не есть -  кто выпивает а  кто нет  !   Буддизмом там я думаю не пахнет !  - Посему спокойно продолжаем практику духовную  и не обращаем  внимания на препятсвия и огроворки   - Всем огромный  привет

----------

Илия (26.04.2009)

----------


## Марица

> )))))  Да  понятно MAzzz ну  может прикратите  бомбица)))  С Марицей)) а ?  и подскажите  чего мне делать то   ?


               Лично я никакой бомбы не получала... :Cool: 
               А что Вам делать-избавляться от страданий как можно скорее, и избавить от них все живые существа... :Smilie:

----------

Hepster (25.04.2009)

----------


## Dondhup

http://www.yelo.ru/historyvodka.rtf

(История) происхождения водки и наставление,
разъясняющее (ее) пользу и вред,
изложенные наставником Падма - Самбхавой

Я думаю эта история будет полезна для всех.

----------

Hepster (25.04.2009)

----------


## Dondhup

> Не забываем, что обеты связаны с Сутрами. Трансформация- с Тантрой. Выход за пределы ограничений- с Дзогченом.
>                    Каждый выбирает свой Путь. Ни один Учитель не призывает учеников принимать наркотики и алкоголь. Но обучает соответственно своей школе.
>                     Все школы следует уважать и не судить с позиции собственного опыта. Это-универсально благое воззрение.



Если практикуешь тантру и  можешь пить водку вместе с  нечистотами - калом мочой и т.п. то проблем нет.
Если практикуешь дзогчен и все время пребываешь в ригпа - то аналогично, проверить "самоосвобождения или нет "можно опять выпив вышеуказанный коктейль.

А в сутре все однозначно - пить нельзя.

Что касается обетов геньена, то конечно обет отказа от одурманивающих веществ можно и не принимать, но обычно употребление алкоголя и прочего приводит к нарушению всех других обетов.

----------

Илия (26.04.2009)

----------


## Hepster

Спасибо Вам!

----------


## Jinpa Soenam

> Что касается обетов геньена, то конечно обет отказа от одурманивающих веществ можно и не принимать, но обычно употребление алкоголя и прочего приводит к нарушению всех других обетов.


Это верно только в случае принятия всех пяти обетов геньена - полного мирского посвящения.

----------


## Dondhup

> Это верно только в случае принятия всех пяти обетов геньена - полного мирского посвящения.


Ага, напился - по пьяни переспал с чужой женой, потом пришел муж - подрался прибил его, очнулся в КПЗ.

Для того чтобы нарушить любые другие обеты и даже обязательства связные с Прибежищем не обязательно быть полным геньеном, достаточно напиться один раз.

Или проще - выпил, сел за руль сбил пешехода или попал в аварию.

----------

Илия (26.04.2009)

----------


## Jinpa Soenam

> Для того чтобы нарушить любые другие обеты и даже обязательства связные с Прибежищем не обязательно быть полным геньеном, достаточно напиться один раз.


Откуда дровишки-то  :Wink: ?

----------


## Dondhup

> Откуда дровишки-то ?


Вы считаете что в пьяном состоянии обычному буддисту легко контролировать три двери?
Для справки

http://www.yelo.ru/historyvodka.rtf

----------


## Dondhup

Еше Лодой Ринпоче 
Здоровый разум
Вред от употребления алкоголя
К досточтимому Еше-Лодой Ринпоче постоянно обращаются люди за помощью, когда у них появляются различные проблемы. В последнее время все чаще к Ринпоче обращаются по поводу несчастий и смертей, которые происходят от употребления алкоголя. В связи с этим Еше-Лодой Ринпоче дал наставления в ряде районов республики о вреде и последствиях употребления алкоголя с точки зрения Буддийского Учения. Ниже приводятся краткие выдержки из наставлений досточтимого Еше-Лодой Ринпоче.
Употребление алкоголя постепенно приводит в упадок все добродетели, накопленные в этой и прошлых жизнях. Например, такие, как уважение и почитание своих милосердных родителей, близких и родственников. Поэтому возникает великая опасность закончить бессмысленно эту добрую человеческую жизнь. От употребления алкоголя все дела решаются наполовину. Например, возникает опасность потерять работу и не найти другую или найти только плохую работу. Что происходит в семье, если в ней есть пьющий человек? Близкие невыносимо страдают, когда видят родного человека пьяным. Благосостояние семьи приходит в упадок. Постоянно на глазах у детей происходят скандалы, драки, нередко с тяжелыми последствиями. С одной стороны это травмирует детей, а с другой - они берут пример с таких родителей. В конце концов семья разрушается, человек вынужден расстаться с близкими ему людьми.

Враги радуются, когда человек, употребляя алкоголь, делает себе хуже. Этим он дарит им легкую победу над собой. В состоянии опьянения человек может легко разглашать свои и чужие тайны. Употребление алкоголя оборачивает праздники в их противоположность. После выпивки часто возникают ссоры и драки, зачастую со смертельным исходом. В результате чего возбуждается уголовное дело, а затем - суд и заключение в места отбывания наказания. От употребления алкоголя у человека теряется здоровье в этой жизни, а в последующей - он перерождается в трех низших мирах: животных, голодных духов, аду, или в виде слабоумного и ленивого человека. Татхагата-Победоносный говорил: "Алкоголь - это самый сильный яд". Из сего сказанного необходимо сделать следующий вывод: нужно обязательно найти метод избавления от привязанности к алкоголю! Будьте человеком! Берегите свою благодетельную жизнь! Не давайте возможность завладеть Вашим телом и душой темным силам, способным уничтожить Вашу личность!!!

----------

Ринчен Намгьял (26.04.2009), Читтадхаммо (26.04.2009)

----------


## Jinpa Soenam

> Вы считаете что в пьяном состоянии обычному буддисту легко контролировать три двери?]


Уважаемый Dhondup, я бы хотел услышать ответ на свой вопрос, а 
не вопрос в ответ  :Smilie: . А если Вы предлагаете в ответ эту впечатляющую, без сомнения, "Историю водки", то я нигде в ней не нашел слов, явившихся источником Вашего "поучения": "_Для того чтобы нарушить любые другие обеты и даже обязательства связные с Прибежищем не обязательно быть полным геньеном, достаточно напиться один раз_". Равно как и не нашел этого же в наставлениях Еше Лодоя Ринпоче.
 Поэтому еще раз просьба, приведите пожалуйста конкретный источник вашего утверждения, мне правда интересно  :Smilie: . А то уж на что тот же Калу Ринпоче умел нагнать жути  :Smilie: , но даже у него я таких категоричных утверждений не читал и не слышал, равно как и не слышал ничего подобного от моих Учителей.

----------


## Legba

Извиите, что встреваю.
Да вроде все понятно, просто неточная формулировка. 
Напившись, человек может начать чудить - в частности вплоть до нарушения обетов. Например в пьяном виде положить на пол буддийскую книжку и сесть на нее - пример нарушения обетов Прибежища. Вполне возможно, также, что человек не начнет чудить - и ничего не нарушит. А тихо уснет под забором. :Smilie: 
Однако шансы нарушить что-либо в пьяном виде увеличиваются, это, мне кажется бесспорно. Уж как минимум на пустословие пробъет. :Smilie:

----------

Dondhup (27.04.2009), Jinpa Soenam (26.04.2009), Вова Л. (26.04.2009), Илия (26.04.2009), Ринчен Намгьял (26.04.2009)

----------


## Рюдзи

А разве не Калу Ринпоче как раз рассказывал Высоцкому притчу про монаха, который сначала выпил вина, потом убил козу и переспал с женщиной?!
Никто же не говорит, что приём алкоголя ОБЯЗАТЕЛЬНО ведёт к нарушению обетов, но такая вероятность значительно возрастает.

----------

Марица (26.04.2009)

----------


## Марица

> Если практикуешь тантру и  можешь пить водку вместе с  нечистотами - калом мочой и т.п. то проблем нет.
> Если практикуешь дзогчен и все время пребываешь в ригпа - то аналогично, проверить "самоосвобождения или нет "можно опять выпив вышеуказанный коктейль.


                            а) Это-дополнение моим словам или возражение? 
                            б) Странная у Вас проверка самоосвобождения.  :Smilie:

----------


## Марица

> А в сутре все однозначно - пить нельзя.


                            В сутре само собой. Да и Тантра с Дзогченом изобилуют, знаете ли, иными радостями- дались Вам кал с мочой...  :Smilie: 
                           Я рада, что Вы не пьете. И аватара Ваша мне нравится. И, конечно же, у Вас все получится. Так держать!

----------

Dondhup (27.04.2009)

----------


## Dondhup

> А разве не Калу Ринпоче как раз рассказывал Высоцкому притчу про монаха, который сначала выпил вина, потом убил козу и переспал с женщиной?!
> Никто же не говорит, что приём алкоголя ОБЯЗАТЕЛЬНО ведёт к нарушению обетов, но такая вероятность значительно возрастает.


Надо же, я слышала эту историю но не знал что она исходит от Калу Ринпоче, спасибо  :Smilie:

----------


## Dondhup

Подведу итог, уважаемые единочаятели. 

Спиртное и другие отуманивающих вещества в обычной ситуации лучше не употреблять, поскольку их употребление ведет к утере достоинств и может легко привести к нарушению других обетов. По крайней мере пока мы не достигли состояния Будды и яд не превращается, попав к нам в рот, в нектар.

----------

Ho Shim (29.04.2009), Александр Владленович Белоусов (27.04.2009), Ринчен Намгьял (27.04.2009)

----------


## Тензин Таши

> Подведу итог, уважаемые единочаятели. 
> 
> Спиртное и другие отуманивающих вещества в обычной ситуации лучше не употреблять, поскольку их употребление ведет к утере достоинств и может легко привести к нарушению других обетов. По крайней мере пока мы не достигли состояния Будды и яд не превращается, попав к нам в рот, в нектар.


что и пиво нельзя? зачем тогда жить?!

----------


## Dondhup

> что и пиво нельзя? зачем тогда жить?!


Разве ради спасения своей родной мамы Вы не откажетесь от пива?

----------


## Тензин Таши

> Разве ради спасения своей родной мамы Вы не откажетесь от пива?


 ради этого я   даже "занду на ваджру" готов (шутка-юмора)

----------


## Fritz

> но даже у него я таких категоричных утверждений не читал и не слышал, равно как и не слышал ничего подобного от моих Учителей.


Судя по Вашему профилю, у вас всего один учитель и то пивной (судя по показаниям свидетелей).
Этиловый спирт - наркотическое вещество, наркотическое вещество вызывает неприятие реальности (любой), отказ от неё, а это уже невежество - не принимать вещи такими какие они есть. Следовательно, приём спиртного - прямое взращивание клеши неведения, никакие учителя тут ни при чём.
Лично я возвожу приём спиртного к коренному падению - пренебрежение к своим скандхам.

----------


## Тензин Таши

> Судя по Вашему профилю, у вас всего один учитель и то пивной (судя по показаниям свидетелей).
> Этиловый спирт - наркотическое вещество, наркотическое вещество вызывает неприятие реальности (любой), отказ от неё, а это уже невежество - не принимать вещи такими какие они есть. Следовательно, приём спиртного - прямое взращивание клеши неведения, никакие учителя тут ни при чём.
> Лично я возвожу приём спиртного к коренному падению - пренебрежение к своим скандхам.



Да что тут обсуждать. Будда Бхагаван  не зря же это в один главных обетов заключил. О чём спорить тут вообще? Причём как обет не только для монахов, а для мирян! Что наверное для последователей того учителя большая новость.

----------

Dondhup (28.04.2009), Илия (27.04.2009)

----------


## Марица

> ... а это уже невежество - не принимать вещи такими какие они есть.


                       Вы прелесть! Вот такие перлы и выдают истинно просвещенного человека. :Smilie:

----------


## Fritz

А что не так, где аргументация?

----------


## Dondhup

> Да что тут обсуждать. Будда Бхагаван  не зря же это в один главных обетов заключил. О чём спорить тут вообще? Причём как обет не только для монахов, а для мирян! Что наверное для последователей того учителя большая новость.


Кали юга.

----------


## Jinpa Soenam

> Однако шансы нарушить что-либо в пьяном виде увеличиваются, это, мне кажется бесспорно. Уж как минимум на пустословие пробъет.


Тут некоторых и без всякого алкоголя пробивает будь здоров  :Smilie: 




> Судя по Вашему профилю, у вас всего один учитель и то пивной (судя по показаниям свидетелей).


В моем профиле нигде не написано, что, разговаривая со мной, Вы можете пренебрежительно отзываться о моем Коренном Ламе




> Лично я возвожу приём спиртного к коренному падению - пренебрежение к своим скандхам.


Лично меня совершенно не интересует, куда и чего вы возводите, уж не серчайте  :Wink:

----------


## Dondhup

Мне интересно, неужели Оле Нидал говорит что пить алкоголь - это нормально для буддиста?

----------

Илия (29.04.2009)

----------


## Fritz

> В моем профиле нигде не написано, что, разговаривая со мной, Вы можете пренебрежительно отзываться о моем Коренном Ламе


Традиция: Карма Кагью (Лама Оле Нидал) 

Тогда на всякий случай извините. Я и не говорил про плохо\хорошо. Кому лама коренной, а кому и кобыла невеста - личное дело. Вы же не будете отрицать, что Оле Нидал так или иначе поощряет распитие спиртного? Или свидетели говорят неправду?

----------


## Марица

> Кому лама коренной, а кому и кобыла невеста - личное дело.


                Следует уважать систему в целом, а не выборочно. 
Посему такое отношение к коренному (пусть не Вашему) ламе-падение, ничуть не отличное от пития спиртного.

----------

Иилья (29.04.2009)

----------


## Fritz

Не придумывайте, Марица. Коренновость не моего коренного ламы, а также его ламство,  - от меня не зависит и ко мне отношения не имеет. Так что это никакое не падение. И не неуважение к системе. Система как раз-таки очень даже уважаема, безпивная система.

----------


## Марица

> Не придумывайте, Марица...


               Говорю то, в чем уверена. А слова всегда будут беспомощны и неказисты по сравнению с уверенностью.



> Коренновость не моего коренного ламы, а также его ламство, - от меня не зависит и ко мне отношения не имеет. Так что это никакое не падение. И не неуважение к системе


               Этот "не Ваш" лама -чей-то Учитель. И тоже-часть Сангхи. В которой Вы принимали Прибежище. 





> Система как раз-таки очень даже уважаема, безпивная система


                 Система такая, какая есть- пивная и без-... Не стОит ее кроить под свои представления. Взяли обет-держите. Но зачем спорить с Ваджраяной, поверяя свою стойкость?
                К слову, здесь против пьянства ратует человек (имя не спрашивайте), которого при мне пару раз из гомпы просто выносили: он часто напивался до бессознательного состояния. Причем, не обязательно на ганапудже. Если завязал - я рада, искренне. Но зачем стулья ломать?

----------


## Tong Po

> Оле Нидал так или иначе поощряет распитие спиртного?


Нет, не поощряет. Откуда такие сведения?

----------


## Fritz

> тот "не Ваш" лама -чей-то Учитель. И тоже-часть Сангхи. В которой Вы принимали Прибежище.


Прошу прощения, он не часть Сангхи и прибежища я в нём не принимал и не планирую этого делать в ближайшие 3 кальпы.




> Но зачем спорить с Ваджраяной, поверяя свою стойкость?


Вот и я про что - зачем спорить и выделяться, проверяя свою экстримальность.

----------


## Тензин Таши

> Прошу прощения, он не часть Сангхи и прибежища я в нём не принимал и не планирую этого делать в ближайшие 3 кальпы.
> 
> 
> 
> Вот и я про что - зачем спорить и выделяться, проверяя свою экстримальность.


Спасибо Оле Нидалу, за то что он есть! Без него было бы скучно жить и не о чем поговорить (в том числе и за бутылочкой красненького  :Smilie: ).

А если серьёзно, то достаточно много Учителей, которые у нас учили, но к которым не прилипают слухи, сплетни, подозрения, скандалы.
Чьи имена даже с тенью неуважения или просто всуе и  произнести-то страшно. Например: Геше-лхарамба Джамьян Кхенце, Кирти Ценшаб Ринпоче, Еше Лодой Ринпоче...  Вы можете продолжить список сами.

----------

Fritz (29.04.2009), Legba (29.04.2009), Марица (30.04.2009)

----------


## Legba

2 Марица.
Несмотря на тот факт, что участник Фриц иногда высказывает довольно спорные идеи - в данном вопросе он, боюсь, прав. Не существует такого обета - ни в Прамитаяне, ни в Ваджраяне - "необходимо уважать любого, кого кто-либо считает своим Коренным Учителем". Конечно неплохо уважать *всех* живых существ - природа Будды есть у всех. Но самайи Ваджраяны относятся именно к *своему* Коренному Гуру. У кого-то ведь и Секо Асахара - Коренной Гуру - и что теперь, я должен принимать в нем Прибежище?! Кроме того. Объектом Прибежища является Сангха Арьев. Сообщество практикующих - это только *символ* Благородной Сангхи. В противном случае получится, что Вы и в Фрице принимаете Прибежище. И не можете с ним спорить. Вдруг какие-нибудь семчены считают его своим Коренным Гуру...  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------

Александр С (30.04.2009), Марица (30.04.2009)

----------


## Тензин Таши

> 2 Марица.
> Несмотря на тот факт, что участник Фриц иногда высказывает довольно спорные идеи - в данном вопросе он, боюсь, прав. Не существует такого обета - ни в Прамитаяне, ни в Ваджраяне - "необходимо уважать любого, кого кто-либо считает своим Коренным Учителем". Конечно неплохо уважать *всех* живых существ - природа Будды есть у всех. Но самайи Ваджраяны относятся именно к *своему* Коренному Гуру. У кого-то ведь и Секо Асахара - Коренной Гуру - и что теперь, я должен принимать в нем Прибежище?! Кроме того. Объектом Прибежища является Сангха Арьев. Сообщество практикующих - это только *символ* Благородной Сангхи. В противном случае получится, что Вы и в Фрице принимаете Прибежище. И не можете с ним спорить. Вдруг какие-нибудь семчены считают его своим Коренным Гуру...


Вообще я не уверен что Оле вообще кому-нибудь может являться гуру (ваджра-гуру) с точки зрения Ваджраяны. 
Он не передаёт тантрических посвящений же. Мне вообсче один знакомый последователь АП соосбщил что Оле не советует
принимать ванги, така как они могут привести к психическому расстройству. 
А как известно многим ваджраянская практика начинается именно
с ванга- тантрического посвящения. Забавная коллизия выходит Ваджраяна=Алмазный_Путь, 
а собственно где он этот "алмазный" если нету вангов. Возможно я не прав, возможно неодстаточно информирован.

----------

Hepster (29.12.2009)

----------


## Fritz

> А как известно многим ваджраянская практика начинается именно
> с ванга- тантрического посвящения.


Интересный вопрос - с чего начинается Ваджраяна? Мне почему-то думается, что не с вангов, но, например, с Прибежища в Ламе как в 3-х драгоценностях, Ваджраяна этож не только Тантра, но и Сутра, по идее. Так что интересно было бы послушать мнения на этот счёт.




> Несмотря на тот факт, что участник Фриц иногда высказывает довольно спорные идеи


Так вы не стесняйтесь, спорьте. У нас, у прасангикв, любая идея спорная, а спорим мы чтоб время скоротать. (шютка, можно начинать смеяцца)

----------

Этэйла (29.04.2009)

----------


## Jinpa Soenam

> Традиция: Карма Кагью (Лама Оле Нидал) 
> Тогда на всякий случай извините. Я и не говорил про 
> плохо\хорошо. Кому лама коренной, а кому и кобыла невеста - 
> личное дело. Вы же не будете отрицать, что Оле Нидал так или 
> иначе поощряет распитие спиртного? Или свидетели говорят 
> неправду?


Личное дело - это когда кобыла невеста, а когда Вы пребываете на 
форуме, то пренебрежительно отзываться о Ламе тех людей, с кем 
разговариваете - это показатель Вашего действительного уровня 
развития, скольких бы пядей во лбу Вы не были. Вас никто не 
заставляет уважать Ламу Оле и или бежать принимать у него 
Прибежище. Но если Вы считаете, что БФ - это место для 
цивилизованного общения, то и будьте любезны вести себя 
соответственно.




> Вы же не будете отрицать, что Оле Нидал так 
> или иначе поощряет распитие спиртного? Или свидетели говорят 
> неправду?


Отрицаю. Не поощряет. Неправду

----------

Fritz (29.04.2009), Tong Po (30.04.2009), Марица (30.04.2009)

----------


## Fritz

Гавайский, внимательней читайте мои сообщения и вдумчивей, тогда будет Вам счастье.
И раз свидетели говорят неправду, то с ними и боритесь, а не со мной в виде Вашего неправильного понимания моих постов. Я-то с Оле Нидалом не борюсь, наоборот даже. А то что Оле говорит\не говорит "что бутылочка пивка в день для буддиста очень даже полезно" мне безразлично - имеет право на ошибку, он ведь такой же как и я ничем не лучше, обычный мирянин, имеет право и на бытылочку пивка после медитации вечерком.
И советую Вам, уже чисто от себя, не распространяться о том кто Ваш коренной Гуру, это как минимум не этично, т.к. касается только Вас, Вашего Гуру и Ваших ваджра-братьев, и более никому это не интересно во всей вселенной от Марса до Альфа центавры.

----------

Этэйла (29.04.2009)

----------


## Тензин Таши

> Интересный вопрос - с чего начинается Ваджраяна? Мне почему-то думается, что не с вангов, но, например, с Прибежища в Ламе как в 3-х драгоценностях, Ваджраяна этож не только Тантра, но и Сутра, по идее. Так что интересно было бы послушать мнения на этот счёт.


Cамо собой с Прибежища,  отречения , боддхичитты и верного воззрения. Я это опустил за очевидностью. Но сама танрическая специфика  начинается с ванга. Разве нет?

----------


## Jinpa Soenam

> Гавайский, внимательней читайте мои сообщения и вдумчивей, тогда будет Вам счастье.


Счастье мне будет исключительно от практики Дхармы, равно как всем живым существам




> И раз свидетели говорят неправду, то с ними и боритесь, а не со мной в виде Вашего неправильного понимания моих постов.


я разговаривал с Вами, а не со "свидетелями". И не надо передергивать, тут речь не о борьбе с ними, а о том что Вы не следите за тем, что и как говорите здесь




> Я-то с Оле Нидалом не борюсь, наоборот даже. А то что Оле говорит\не говорит "что бутылочка пивка в день для буддиста очень даже полезно" мне безразлично - имеет право на ошибку, он ведь такой же как и я ничем не лучше, обычный мирянин, имеет право и на бытылочку пивка после медитации вечерком.


Ом Мани Пеме Хунг




> И советую Вам, уже чисто от себя, не распространяться о том кто Ваш коренной Гуру, это как минимум не этично, т.к. касается только Вас, Вашего Гуру и Ваших ваджра-братьев, и более никому это не интересно во всей вселенной от Марса до Альфа центавры.


Это наверное какие-то секретные поучения Вашей "анонимной" традиции  :Wink: .У нас в Карма Кагью открыто говорят о Коренных Ламах. Никакой секретности и неэтичности в этом нет, в том числе и для раздела Кагью в БФ.

----------

Марица (30.04.2009)

----------


## Fritz

Вдумчивость и внимательность - это и есть практика Дхармы.
А я разговаривал на основании показаний свидетелей.
А чем лучше меня Оле Нидал, божественным происхождением?
Так ведь только в Карма Кагью Оле Нидала и говорят о коренных учителях. В другой Карма Кагью, не Оле Нидала, такого нет. Может, потому, что в КК ОН и нет никаких учителей коренных, как намекают некоторые свидетели?

----------


## Tong Po

> В другой Карма Кагью, не Оле Нидала, такого нет.


Касательно "свидетелей". Вот, что пишет парочка неких свидетелей (они, видимо, тоже никто и некоей "другой Карма Кагью", видимо, их нет):

УДОСТОВЕРЕНИЕ, ВЫДАННОЕ БУДДИЙСКИМИ ОБЩЕСТВАМИ ЕГО СВЯТЕЙШЕСТВА ГЬЯЛВА КАРМАПЫ В ОТНОШЕНИИ ЛАМЫ ОЛЕ НИДАЛА

С 1969 по 1981 годы Оле Нидал получил Прибежище, обеты Генйен, обет Бодхисаттвы и множество посвящений Ваджраяны и объяснений от последнего Его Святейшества XVI Гьялва Кармапы и был под его непосредственным руководством. Несколько лет Оле Нидал практиковал и интенсивно обучался в Гималаях под руководством Е.С. Кармапы. У Его Святейшества Кюнзига Шамара Ринпоче он получил длинный обет Бодхисаттвы.
Его Святейшество лично поручил Оле Нидалу повсеместно распространять Дхарму. Он наставлял его учить с мотивацией истинного сочувствия и любящей доброты и без подключения мирских интересов. Следуя совету Его Святейшества Кармапы, Оле Нидал вложил всю свою энергию в обучение Дхарме во всем мире, часто используя ночи для переездов. Его активность также включает помощь людям в отказе от употребления наркотиков, преодолении психологических кризисов и поддержке их в ведении нормальной здоровой жизни. Чем быстрее едешь, тем сильнее ветер в лицо. Неудивительно, что Лама Оле Нидал, высокоэнергичный учитель, который совершенно не боится высказывать собственное мнение по спорным вопросам, сталкивается с сильным противодействием. Периодически он становился мишенью для всевозможных слухов. Также предпринимались попытки дискредитировать его как авторитетного учителя Дхармы.
Похоже, причиной для этого является его непринужденный и непосредственный подход к обучению Дхарме. Он не действует «свято» и не придает много значения ношению монашеских одежд или помещению себя на пьедестал. Ламу Оле Нидала гораздо больше заботит обучение смыслу Дхармы.
Это письмо высшего органа управления, свидетельствующее и подтверждающее квалификацию Ламы Оле Нидала, его способность и призвание к обучению Дхарме. После ухода Его Святейшества в 1981 году, Оле Нидал продолжил свою учительскую деятельность, работая еще упорнее, чем раньше. Своими постоянными усилиями он вложил больше энергии в распространение Дхармы, чем большинство учителей с Востока. В 1987 году Его Святейшество Кюнзиг Шамар Ринпоче, представляющий религиозную администрацию Е.С. Кармапы, попросил Оле Нидала следить, чтобы люди с Запада не становились религиозными фанатиками, а развивали здоровый и практический стиль на своем буддийском пути.
*Оле Нидал очень хорошо знаком с Дхармой, способен ясным образом преподносить Буддизм, поэтому его активность учителя весьма успешна. Распространяемые слухи о его квалификации или сомнения, созданные вокруг него, появляются только из-за его благотворной деятельности.* Мы проверяли качество поучений Оле Нидала по записям и не нашли ничего, что не соответствовало бы учению Будды или шло в разрез с ним.
Оле Нидал не представляет Дхарму в рамках традиционного тибетского стиля, включающего в себя ношение определенных одежд во время обучения. В любом случае это не является необходимым, и одеться, например, неформально на лекции — это полностью его личный выбор. Будучи хорошо знакомым с учением Будды и сочувственно передавая его другим, Оле Нидал является квалифицированным учителем или «ламой» по-тибетски. В индийском и тибетском Буддизме учителя могут быть как мирянами, так и монахами и монахинями.

Поэтому настоящим мы признаем Оле Нидала в качестве квалифицированного Буддийского учителя-мирянина, Ламы.

*От имени Буддийских обществ Е.С. Гьялвы Кармапы
Кхенпо Чёдрак Тенпел Ринпоче*


*ЕГО СВЯТЕЙШЕСТВО ШАМАРПА*

Всем, кого это может касаться.
*Этим документом удостоверяется, что г-н Оле Нидал из Дании носит титул Буддийского Мастера и передаёт благословение и активность линии преемственности Карма Кагьюд.* Его квалификация: он являлся близким, личным учеником Его Святейшества Кармапы начиная с декабря 1969 года, когда встретил Его Святейшество у ступы Сваямбху в Непале и принял от Него и высших лам Кагьюд посвящения и поучения по Махамудре, которые соответствующим образом применял на практике.
Последние 10 лет он, по просьбе Его Святейшества, основывает центры, учит и защищает практикующих в различных местах мира. Он обладает всем необходимым опытом, для того чтобы проводить медитации и вести людей в Дхарме.
Его широкомасштабная деятельность успела принести большую пользу бессчётному количеству учеников, и я прошу признать статус г-на Оле Нидала согласно объявленному выше и предоставлять ему всю возможную помощь в его важной работе.

*Его Святейшество Шамарпа Ринпоче*

Поэтому, уважаемый Фритц, успокойтесь уже насчёт аутентичности КК и Оле Нидала. В приведённых выше письмах (их переводах) всё достаточно ясно написано. И инетрпетация их достаточно прозрачна. Если Вам не нравится Оле Нидал т Вы считаете, что он каким-то образом искажает Дхарму - просто не ходите к нему и*ВСЁ*.

----------


## Dondhup

> Спасибо Оле Нидалу, за то что он есть! Без него было бы скучно жить и не о чем поговорить (в том числе и за бутылочкой красненького ).
> 
> А если серьёзно, то достаточно много Учителей, которые у нас учили, но к которым не прилипают слухи, сплетни, подозрения, скандалы.
> Чьи имена даже с тенью неуважения или просто всуе и  произнести-то страшно. Например: Геше-лхарамба Джамьян Кхенце, Кирти Ценшаб Ринпоче, Еше Лодой Ринпоче...  Вы можете продолжить список сами.


Пусть кто попробует только дурное сказать  :Smilie:

----------


## Jinpa Soenam

> Вдумчивость и внимательность - это и есть практика Дхармы.
> А я разговаривал на основании показаний свидетелей.
> А чем лучше меня Оле Нидал, божественным происхождением?
> Так ведь только в Карма Кагью Оле Нидала и говорят о коренных учителях. В другой Карма Кагью, не Оле Нидала, такого нет. Может, потому, что в КК ОН и нет никаких учителей коренных, как намекают некоторые свидетели?


Считайте, Fritz, нижепроцитированные правила форума точкой нашего раговора

- Излагая личную точку зрения — воздержитесь от категоричности и поучающего тона в адрес других участников.
- Запрещяется любое личное обращение к участнику форума не предусмотренное темой.
- При написании ответа в существующую тему прочитайте еще раз ее название и убедитесь, что вы в своем сообщении не отклоняетесь от нее. Отклонение от первоначальной темы может считаться нарушением правила.
- На форуме принято отвечать за свои слова и следить за точностью и корректностью своих высказываний и сообщаемой информации.
- На форуме не принято прибегать к сознательному обману и оскорбительным высказываниям в адрес собеседника. Крайне дурным тоном считается передергивание высказываний собеседника, равно как и прочие нечестные приемы ведения полемики.

----------

Марица (30.04.2009)

----------


## Fritz

Гавайский, тык я особо и не нарушал Ваши правила, за исключением субъективных и трактующихся двояко. Извинялся, переводил срелки и прочее. Но Вы продолжайте, не стесняйтесь если Вам приятно,  - мне не обидно что Вы ко мне прицепились.)))) Наоборот даже приятно - столько внимания уделяете.

Tong Po, прочитал Вашу цитату. (Имхо, ничего личного, прошу у всех прощения) Очень сомнительный документ, со смущающими меня пунктами. Они смущают меня прежде всего ненужностью. Интересно, такие справки и удостоверения есть ли у других учителей, например, у тех, кого упомянул Тэнзин Таши? И в цитате не указано, что он является ваджрным мастером передающим высшие Тантры и какие именно. В этой связи, Оле Нидал, к сожалению, не может быть коренным Ламой. В остальном, такую справку можно выдать не только мне но и доброй половине форума.




> Пусть кто попробует только дурное сказать


Да уже ни для кого не секрет что у тебя пурба острейшая под матрасом спрятана. И дигук на кухне висит.
Кстати, вот скажи, у Драгоценного Еше Лодоя есть ли справки и удостоверения?

----------


## Норбу

Опять начали... я уже говорил, дадим ОН на откуп его последователям. Это их внутреннее дело и их практика. Не стоит вмешиваться... и уж тем более высказываться грубо об Нидале и его последователях(хотя я сам этим раньше грешил). Все спорные и критичные моменты уже не раз обсуждались и не только здесь... стоит просто в следующих раз ловить себя на мысли покритиковать Нидала  и его АП и отпускать её...

----------

Jinpa Soenam (30.04.2009), Legba (30.04.2009), Schwejk (23.02.2010), Tong Po (30.04.2009), Вова Л. (30.04.2009), Марица (30.04.2009)

----------


## Fritz

Норбу, так я ничего грубого или грубокритического и говорил, наоборот намекаю что я в принципе за Нидала. Вопрос лишь в том, что неплохо бы вещи называть своими именами (сама собой получившаяся шутка, можно и посмеяться). Вся грубость же существует только в головах тех кому нагрубили - среди букв и слогов с абзацами накакой грубости нет.

----------


## Tong Po

> Они смущают меня прежде всего ненужностью.


А это Ваши личные проблемы. 




> Они смущают меня прежде всего ненужностью.


А кто Вы такой, чтобы решать , что нужно, а что нет? Я думаю, людям, написавшим эти письма виднее. Или Вы и в этих людях сомневаетесь? Они, по-вашему тоже не имеют никакого отношения к Кагью? И, кстати, если бы Вы потрудились внимательно и вдумчиво прочитать дукоменты, то заметили бы (тем более, что я специально выделил), что в документах прямо указывается причина, по которой они появились. Но мне не трудно, я процитирую ещё раз:

"*Неудивительно, что Лама Оле Нидал, высокоэнергичный учитель, который совершенно не боится высказывать собственное мнение по спорным вопросам, сталкивается с сильным противодействием. Периодически он становился мишенью для всевозможных слухов. Также предпринимались попытки дискредитировать его как авторитетного учителя Дхармы.*"

А вот именно это место я выделял в прошлом посте:

*"Распространяемые слухи о его квалификации или сомнения, созданные вокруг него, появляются только из-за его благотворной деятельности."* 

То есть, ИМХО, достаточно очевидно почему кхенпо Чёдрак написал это письмо - потому что о ламе Оле распространяются слухи и его пытаются дискредитировать. А хоть одно *официальное письмо хоть одного ламы КАГЬЮ, утверждающее, что Нидал не мирской учитель Дхармы или что он икажает Дхарму есть?* НЕТУ. И - точка.




> Интересно, такие справки и удостоверения есть ли у других учителей


Я могу ошибаться, но по-моему у Торчинова Е.А. было подобное письмо (о том, что он буддийский мирской учитель) было от какой-то Тайваньской ассоциации  чань-буддистов. Так что и тут Вы -  пальцем в небо.

----------

Марица (30.04.2009)

----------


## Fritz

Тон По, с Торчиновым повеселили, спасибо.
Кто я такой? Да так, прохожий семчен. А Вы кто такой? Вы же тоже решаете что нужно и что нет.
По поводу выделенного Вами у меня никаких претензий нет и не было.
И мне Нидал не учитель, и если он искажает Дхарму, то никакие письма никому не помогут. Или Вы считаете, что если ему выдали какое-то там письмо, то он всё делает безошибочно, как Папа римский вещает с амвона от имени Господа и все его должны считать учителем Дхармы теперь? Очень наивно, если так. И слишком громко - "учителем Дхармы"... Какой Дхармы, Дхармы вообще или Дхармы по одной из версий одной из подсект секты Карма Кагью? Искажают Дхарму так или иначе все, пока не достигают Архатства, если разобраться.

----------


## Tong Po

> Тон По, с Торчиновым повеселили, спасибо.


Вы вопрос задали? задали. Ответ получили? Получили. А то, что Вы сомневаетесь во всех - ваша проблема.




> Вы же тоже решаете что нужно и что нет.


Я за *себя* решаю, а не за Шамара Римпоче и кхенпо Чёдрака Римпоче, в отличии от Вас.




> если он искажает Дхарму


А он не искажает. Может уровень его как ламы много ниже, чем у того же Шамарпы или Тай Ситу, но это вовсе не значит, что он что-то искажает.




> Папа римский вещает с амвона от имени Господа и все его должны считать учителем Дхармы теперь?


Вы удивитесь, видимо, но все католики именно так и считают (учителем христианской Дхармы).




> Дхармы по одной из версий одной из подсект секты Карма Кагью?


Безусловно методам и пониманию Дхармы с т.з. Карма Кагью. Не более того (в письмах только об этом написано, да и сам Нидал не претендует на большее). И при чём не в полном объёме всем методам КАгью, НИдал и на это не претендует.




> Искажают Дхарму так или иначе все, пока не достигают Архатства, если разобраться.


Тогда какие у Вас вообще могут быть претензии к кому-либо? Ищите архата и учитесь исключительно у него. В чём проблема?

----------

Eternal Jew (01.05.2009), Марица (30.04.2009)

----------


## Fritz

Тон По, спасибо за ответ, получил. Только Торчинов мне не учитель, даже не считая разбора полётов мысли Торчинова Игорем Берхиным на этом же форуме. Я и сам могу разобрать. Но это, намекаю, ничего не значит. Если Торчинов с Нидалом в девяти предложениях из десяти не делают ошибок - уже хорошо и большое вам спасибо. Кому-то это подходит и слава тебе Богу, пройдёт время и все ошибки будут искоренены у всех, анитья.
Я понимаю, что Вы за себя решаете. Найдёте мне того, кто не за себя решает, выпишу Вам чек на миллион баксов.
Архата я уже нашёл и не одного. Учусь, батюшка, учусь.

----------


## Tong Po

> Только Торчинов мне не учитель


И что? Мне много кто не учитель. Это значит, что надо всех кто-мне-не-учитель поносить? Тем более аргументов-то у Вас никаких нет. Пытались вменить НИдалу пропаганду алкоголя - Вам несколько человек ответили, что нет такого (хотя понятно, что для Вас они - никто). Что дальше-то? Чё Вас свербит-то конкретно? Нашли архатов кучу - ну и прекрасно. Задайте им вопросы о неблагих действиях, а потом проанализируйте (вместе с ними желательно) свои посты в этой теме. На этом всё. Ж

Желаю Вам, как и всем существам *пребывать в великой равностности без привязанности к тому, что нравится и неприязни к тому, что не нравится.*

----------

Fritz (30.04.2009), Jinpa Soenam (30.04.2009), Марица (30.04.2009)

----------


## Fritz

Значит ещё раз. Я никого не поносил и не вменял. Высказывания опирались на показания свидетелей. И на показания архатов и будд. )))))))))

----------


## Legba

2 Tong Po.
Не хочу сказать ничего плохого. Но смущает меня один момент, честно говоря. Возьмем, для примера, нескольких известных Учителей. Допучтим - Намкай Норбу Ринпоче, Чоки Нима Ринпоче и Его Святейшество Далай Лама.
У кого-нибудь про кого-то из этих Учителей повернется язык сказать, что он НЕ *"высокоэнергичный учитель, который совершенно не боится высказывать собственное мнение по спорным вопросам"* или он НЕ ведет *"благотворной деятельности"*? Наверное - нет.

----------


## Tong Po

> У кого-нибудь про кого-то из этих Учителей повернется язык сказать,


У  А. Кураева вполне поворачивается. Дальше что?

----------


## Legba

> У  А. Кураева вполне поворачивается. Дальше что?


Нет, спасибо, ничего, все хорошо, извините.

----------


## Tong Po

> все хорошо,


Вот и я о том же.

----------


## Dondhup

Я слышал, что Оле Нидал говорит ученикам что нельзя сулшать Учитлей других линий, насколько это соответствует действительности?

----------


## Legba

> Я слышал, что Оле Нидал говорит ученикам что нельзя сулшать Учитлей других линий, насколько это соответствует действительности?


Отсюда: http://www.zencenter.ru/article/263.html
Ссылка: http://www.buddhism.ru/teach/ole-hot_throne.php почему-то не работает.




> В: Говорят, что ты не велишь центрам продавать в своих магазинах некоторые очень популярные буддийские книги. Почему?
> 
> О: Это правда, но вы также не найдёте моих книг на столах лам не нашей линии. Гелугпинцы могут использовать всё, поскольку они работают в логической плоскости Махаяны, но если на лекции даётся всецелая передача опыта, то слушатели вступают в круг силы. Они, возможно, впервые слышат о многих вещах, которые им сразу нравятся, но понимают они при этом лишь половину и вряд ли могут проводить различия. И не стоит их ещё больше запутывать, предлагая книги, где приводятся те же поучения, но могут использоваться другие слова и расставляться другие акценты, или же в которых услышанные ими во время лекции слова имеют другой смысл. Это единственная причина. Я лично ничего не зарабатываю на своих книгах. Своё авторское право я подарил ККД (Карма Кагью Дахфербанд, Германия: фонд, учреждённый Ассоциацией немецких центров Карма Кагью - прим. пер.). Перед каждой лекцией во всём мире мои ученики так много делают для того, чтобы люди смогли что-то понять о смысле Алмазного Пути, и не нужно, чтобы сразу на выходе они обнаруживали книги, которые, как бы хороши они не были сами по себе, затруднили бы усвоение только что услышанного. А эти книги есть в библиотеках многих центров, где, к тому же, можно задать все свои вопросы. Открытость к учению Будды, которую мы создаём, позволит лучше продаваться и трудам других лам. По-английски это называется "trickle down" ("просачивание тонкой струйкой").

----------

Jinpa Soenam (30.04.2009), Марица (30.04.2009)

----------


## Fritz

> Гелугпинцы могут использовать всё, поскольку они работают в логической плоскости Махаяны, но если на лекции даётся всецелая передача опыта, то слушатели вступают в круг силы.


Сильно. Я тоже хочу всецелую передачу опыта. И перестать уже работать в логической плоскости Махаяны.
Думается, что этот материал уже устарел. И помню как кто-то говорил, что продают уже всё что угодно сейчас. Даже логически плоскостной Ламрим.

----------

куру хунг (30.04.2009)

----------


## Марица

> 2 Марица.
>  В противном случае получится, что Вы и в Фрице принимаете Прибежище. И не можете с ним спорить. Вдруг какие-нибудь семчены считают его своим Коренным Гуру...


                  ...Несомненно, и во Фрице. Если он практикует Дхарму. :Cool: 
Понятие Сангха в каждой школе свое. Но на определеном этапе очень остро понимаешь важность и ценность любого приобщения к Драгоценному Учению Будды. 
               ps. Спорить я могу даже со своим Учителем. В смысле, что это не является падением. Это просто бессмысленно.
                     Но ведь люди разные.

----------


## Марица

> Я слышал, что Оле Нидал говорит ученикам что нельзя сулшать Учитлей других линий, насколько это соответствует действительности?


                  Я помню отрывок из его письма: "Не стоит царапать землю во всех местах, лучше глубоко копать в одном месте". Как-то так...!992 год.

----------

Jinpa Soenam (30.04.2009)

----------


## Марица

> Вообще я не уверен что Оле вообще кому-нибудь может являться гуру (ваджра-гуру) с точки зрения Ваджраяны. 
> Он не передаёт тантрических посвящений же. Мне вообсче один знакомый последователь АП соосбщил что Оле не советует
> принимать ванги, така как они могут привести к психическому расстройству. 
> А как известно многим ваджраянская практика начинается именно
> с ванга- тантрического посвящения. Забавная коллизия выходит Ваджраяна=Алмазный_Путь, 
> а собственно где он этот "алмазный" если нету вангов. Возможно я не прав, возможно неодстаточно информирован.


                      Много очень противоречивых сведений об Оле накопилось... :Cool: 
Лично я при нем получила несколько вангов от ламы Цечу. И таких разговоров не слыхала.
                    Кому-то крышу сносит не сам ванг, а неправильная практика. Но здесь начинаются ветки:что такое "правильная практика", истории "безумных йогинов" и т.д. Кто обо что зацепится в общем словоблуждании... :Wink:

----------

Jinpa Soenam (30.04.2009), Tong Po (01.05.2009), Тензин Таши (04.05.2009)

----------


## Марица

> Вот и я про что - зачем спорить и выделяться, проверяя свою экстримальность.


                         Теперь понятно, зачем Вы часами сидите на форумах... :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## Марица

> Интересный вопрос - с чего начинается Ваджраяна? Мне почему-то думается, что не с вангов, но, например, с Прибежища в Ламе как в 3-х драгоценностях, Ваджраяна этож не только Тантра, но и Сутра, по идее.


,"...Для человека, который следует пути преображения, свойственному тантре, совершенно не обязательно принимать какой-либо из восьми обетов пратимокши системы Хинаяны. Достаточно во время посвящения получить от учителя лишь обет "признания трех прибежищ" или принять (самостоятельно) "обет и упражнение прибежища и бодхичитты" согласно ситеме Махаяны, в качестве прибежища представляя перед собой присутствие безмерного "поля заслуг" (учителя, божеств и т.д.). Так можно достичь высшего уровня тантрического практика, который соблюдает три обета (Хинаяны, Махаяны и Ваджраяны),-в чем и заключается необычность и особенность Мантраяны..."

               Чогьял Намкай Норбу "Драгоценный Сосуд"

----------

Schwejk (23.02.2010)

----------


## Jinpa Soenam

> Сильно. Я тоже хочу всецелую передачу опыта. И перестать уже работать в логической плоскости Махаяны.
> Думается, что этот материал уже устарел. *И помню как кто-то говорил, что продают уже всё что угодно сейчас*. Даже логически плоскостной Ламрим.


Опять дезинформация. В наших магазинах по-прежнему продаются книги только лам Карма Кагью.

----------


## Марица

> Сильно. Я тоже хочу всецелую передачу опыта. И перестать уже работать в логической плоскости Махаяны.


                      Что мешает и зачем переставать? :Cool:

----------


## Fritz

> Понятие Сангха в каждой школе свое.


Нет. Во всех школах понятий только два - это либо 4 монаха-гелона либо 1 архат.




> Теперь понятно, зачем Вы часами сидите на форумах...


Это не я, а мой ник сидит. Не закрываю страницы. Сам я у компа набегами по 5 минут. Стандартная ошибка - путать предмет с названием предмета.




> Опять дезинформация. В наших магазинах по-прежнему продаются книги только лам Карма Кагью.


А что делать - один говорит одно, а другой другое. Если не ошибаюсь, то на форуме дхармаорг, в теме "сплетни про Оле Нидала", кто-то доказывал что у них в центре КК ОН можно купить  и не нидаловскую литературу. Про бутылочку пивка вспомнил - это мне одна подружка рассказала, в реале, ещё в 96-м году, что Оле говорил, что для буддиста это норма - бутылочка пивка в день, рассказала как раз за пивком, правда из баночек, Синебрюхофф вроде или Лапин Культа не помню уже. Короче, кому верить?

----------


## Марица

> Это не я, а мой ник сидит. Не закрываю страницы. Сам я у компа набегами по 5 минут. Стандартная ошибка - путать предмет с названием предмета.


                    А я нику и говорю. Стандартная ошибка- путать свое с моим :Cool:

----------


## Иилья

> Про бутылочку пивка вспомнил - это мне одна подружка рассказала, в реале, ещё в 96-м году, что Оле говорил, что для буддиста это норма - бутылочка пивка в день


Однако одно и тоже можно очень по-разному преподнести. Я слышал иначе: не более, чем одна бутылочка. А по Вашему выходит так, что всенепременно бутылочку, им непременно каждый день. 
Вообще, непонятно, почему все темы на этом форуме с вопросов практики скатываются до обсуждения тем что пить, с кем спать и прочего бреда. Топик начался с вопроса о том КАК  ПРАКТИКОВАТЬ. 
А что тема пития пива центральная в буддистской  практике.? Это самое важное и первостепенное, что должен уяснить для себя человек, только познакомившийся с Дхармой?  И Вам о Дхарме больше нечего сказать?

----------

Jinpa Soenam (01.05.2009), Tong Po (01.05.2009), Марица (01.05.2009)

----------


## Tong Po

> Я слышал, что Оле Нидал говорит ученикам что нельзя сулшать Учитлей других линий, насколько это соответствует действительности?


Я такого не слышал. Хотя понятно, что если практикуешь в Карма Кагью, то лучше слушать объяснения лам Карма Кагью, ибо одни и те же термины в разных школах могут пониматься по-разному (есть неплохая статья Берзина по этому поводу). Насчёт чтения книг, лично я сейчас читаю "Виграха Вьявартани" Нагарджуны, т.е. вовсе не Нидала. И никто мне ничего не запрещает.

----------


## Tong Po

> это мне одна подружка рассказала ...  Короче, кому верить?


Ясен пень - подружке, не Шамарпе же.

----------

Eternal Jew (01.05.2009), Jinpa Soenam (01.05.2009)

----------


## Fritz

> Хотя понятно, что если практикуешь в Карма Кагью, то лучше слушать объяснения лам Карма Кагью, ибо одни и те же термины в разных школах могут пониматься по-разному (есть неплохая статья Берзина по этому поводу).


Хотя и не всем понятно. Одни и теже термины понимаются по-разному в головах особопродвинутых последователей и особобожественных учителей, а не в школах. В Карма Кагью много материала не кагьюшного, взятого откуда-то, например, у того же Нагарджуны, а в Гелуг половина набрано из Кагью, некоторые Тантры точно. Так что выдаём Оле разнос в этой связи. В принципе это не Олено дело кто что читает. Оле должен следить только за тем, чтоб его книги прочитывались и всё на этом. Я такой запрет на книги "других школ" и вовсе возвожу к коренному падению - отказу от Дхармы.
Берзин учитель тоже ещё тот.




> Ясен пень - подружке, не Шамарпе же.


А вот это спорный момент. У меня есть подозрение, граничащее с надеждой, что Шамарпа ответил бы что надо верить всё же подружке. Надо у него спросить. Заодно и проверку устроить.

----------


## Tong Po

> Я такой запрет на книги "других школ" и вовсе возвожу к коренному падению - отказу от Дхармы.


Меня, собственно, мало волнует что и к чему Вы возводите. К тому же я ясно написал, что Оле не запрещает. Он даёт рекомендации. Можете ими воспользоваться, можете нет. Я себя привёл в пример (хотя я ж для Вас никто, не подружка же (и слава богу!))




> Берзин учитель тоже ещё тот.


Ясен пень, для Вас  ващще никто. Только это сути-то не меняет:

"Каковы же тогда основные отличия пяти тибетских традиций? Одно из главных — это использование той или иной терминологии.  различные буддийские школы вкладывают разный смысл в одни и те же термины. На самом деле это обстоятельство представляет собой серьезное препятствие для тех, кто пытается изучать тибетский буддизм в целом. Даже в пределах одной традиции разные авторы по-разному определяют одни и те же термины; и даже один и тот же автор порой по-разному определяет термины в своих разных текстах. Не зная, какой именно смысл кроется за теми или иными техническими терминами, употребляемыми разными авторами, мы можем стать жертвами серьезных заблуждений.

Еще одно различие между тибетскими традициями — это та точка отсчета, в зависимости от которой они объясняют различные явления. Согласно учителю беспристрастного движения риме Джамьянгу Кхьенце Вангпо, гелугпа строят свои объяснения, исходя из точки зрения, соответствующей основе,— то есть с точки зрения обычного существа, не-будды. Сакьяпа говорят с точки зрения пути, то есть с позиции тех, кто уже достаточно продвинулся по пути к Пробуждению. Кагьюпа и ньингмапа рассуждают с точки зрения плода, то есть с позиции всеведущего будды. Поскольку эта разница весьма глубока и сложна для понимания, позвольте мне просто обозначить некий исходный пункт для дальнейшего исследования этого вопроса. Кагьюпа же и ньингмапа подчеркивают нераздельность двух истин — пустотности и проявлений. Наверное, с точки зрения будды, нельзя говорить просто о пустотности или просто о проявлениях. Итак, здесь утверждение делается исходя из того, что все изначально законченно и совершенно.
Еще одно отличие возникает в силу того, что существуют два вида практикующих: постепенно поднимающиеся по ступеням духовного пути и те, для кого все случается сразу. Гелугпа и сакьяпа, как правило, говорят с точки зрения постепенно продвигающихся; кагьюпа, ньингмапа и бонпо, особенно в том, что касается высших разделов тантры, часто говорят с точки зрения тех, для кого все случается сразу. Хотя из соответствующих наставлений может создаться впечатление, что каждая из сторон приемлет только один способ продвижения по Пути, на самом деле вопрос в том, на каком именно способе делается акцент в том или ином изложении."

Хотите это оспорить? Не вопрос. Только аргументируйте (ссылки на анонимных подружек не канают).




> что Шамарпа ответил бы что надо верить всё же подружке. Надо у него спросить. Заодно и проверку устроить.


Спросите. В чём проблема? Он вполне доступен, даёт поучения. Расписание его в сети есть. Так что полный вперёд!

----------

Jinpa Soenam (01.05.2009), Марица (01.05.2009)

----------


## Fritz

Тон По, ну где ж здесь рекомендации: 


> В: Говорят, что *ты не велишь* центрам продавать в своих магазинах некоторые очень популярные буддийские книги. Почему?
> 
> О: *Это правда,* но вы также не найдёте моих книг на столах лам не нашей линии. Гелугпинцы могут использовать всё, поскольку они работают в логической плоскости Махаяны, но если на лекции даётся всецелая передача опыта, то слушатели вступают в круг силы. Они, возможно, впервые слышат о многих вещах, которые им сразу нравятся, но понимают они при этом лишь половину и вряд ли могут проводить различия. И не стоит их ещё больше запутывать, предлагая книги, где приводятся те же поучения, но могут использоваться другие слова и расставляться другие акценты, или же в которых услышанные ими во время лекции слова имеют другой смысл. Это единственная причина. Я лично ничего не зарабатываю на своих книгах. Своё авторское право я подарил ККД (Карма Кагью Дахфербанд, Германия: фонд, учреждённый Ассоциацией немецких центров Карма Кагью - прим. пер.).


 ? Вижу только императив.
Цитата из Берзина и вовсе повеселила - просто порожняк какой-то околобуддологический. Единственный кто стал жертвой заблуждений, так это Берзин. Жесть: "для кого все случается сразу." Вот интересно, для кого всё не сразу-то? )))) Всё всегда сразу, если не сразу, то это не всё)))) И кем для меня должен быть Берзин, он кто - Лама, Тулку, Архат, Геше, Гелонг? Кто такой Берзин? Отвечаю - хороший дядечка, буддолог, на сайте которого масса нужных вещей есть.

----------


## Иилья

Не продавать в центрах, не значит не читать.

----------


## Tong Po

> Вижу только императив.


"Не продавать" - там написано. В чём проблема? Где запрет на чтение и изучение?




> Цитата из Берзина и вовсе повеселила - просто порожняк какой-то околобуддологический.


Порожняк гоните Вы - у Вас нет *ни одного аргумента* в обосновании собственной позиции.




> И кем для меня должен быть Берзин, он кто - Лама, Тулку, Архат, Геше, Гелонг?


Ни кем. Никто никому ничего не должен. А Берзин - просто умный, *образованный* человек. Обладающий знаниями, в отличии от Вас. Я просил Вас, если Вы не согласны с данной цитатой *аргументированно* опровергнуть. Вы не смогли. И кто Вы теперь? Отвечаю: пустобрёх (извините за резкость).

----------


## Jinpa Soenam

> Ни кем. Никто никому ничего не должен. А Берзин - просто умный, *образованный* человек. Обладающий знаниями, в отличии от Вас. Я просил Вас, если Вы не согласны с данной цитатой *аргументированно* опровергнуть. Вы не смогли. И кто Вы теперь? Отвечаю: пустобрёх (извините за резкость).


Зря, Вы так, уважаемый коллега. Не нужно переходить на личности вообще, а в случае с Fritz в частности. Он только этого и добивается, его посты провокативны, и вообще в данной теме стиль его общения - образчик типичнейшего в и-нете явления под названием "троллинг", загуглите это слово

Для наглядности цитата из: http://lurkmore.ru/
 "Технологий и стилей троллинга существует огромное множество, но все они ведут к главной цели, — *дестабилизации сетевого общения*.
*Целью тролля не является доказательство своей правоты или какой-то точки зрения. Цель тролля — привлечение к себе внимания и повышения собственной известности.* Причём не важно количество отрицательных и положительных мнений насчёт личности тролля. *Настоящий тролль знает, что главное — это популярность, главное — привлечь внимание, стать знаменитым, узнаваемым и популярным*. У любого успешного тролля появляются фанаты, как любящие и уважающие, так и ненавидящие и презирающие его. Причём ненавидящие своими выступлениями ещё больше разжигают полемику вокруг личности тролля, тем самым делая его ещё известнее. Поэтому первое, чему учится тролль, — игнорирование отрицательных отзывов в свой адрес, если, конечно, они не являются частью плана по дестабилизации общения.

Троллить может практически каждый человек, обладающий достаточным для самоконтроля IQ. *Результатом вмешательства тролля обычно является продолжительный срач. Для создания срача требуется наличие двух сторон, имеющих диаметрально противоположное мнение относительно обсуждаемой сущности. Задача тролля — вызвать ожесточённый спор (полемику). Для этого обычно требуется изучить интересы сообщества и выделить оппозиции, после чего запускать «бомбу». Если «бомба» срабатывает, можно долгое время поедать пищу троллей (ловить фан от временного помешательства населения, издеваться и глумиться над обезумевшими придурками и т.д.).* Многие тролли ведут дневники своих подвигов, чтобы потом меряться пиписьками с другими троллями. Следует отметить, что выделены некоторые универсальные «бомбы», которые срабатывают в большинстве случаев. Они вынесены в отдельную книгу магии троллей. Троллю безразлично мнение окружающих, как хорошее, так и плохое. Он питается эмоциональной энергией, высасывая её из своих жертв." 

Лично я с троллями практически не сталкивался, поэтому и повелся здесь на провокации Fritz. Да и не ожидал столкнуться с троллингом на БФ, известным в т.ч. и "суровостью" местных модераторов  :Wink: .  Но сейчас диагноз мне известен и понятен  :Smilie: . Надеюсь, что и не мне одному теперь  :Smilie: .

 При этом не понятно только одно - в каком виде самадхи пребывают модераторы  :Wink: ?

----------


## Fritz

> Не продавать в центрах, не значит не читать. 
> 
> "Не продавать" - там написано. В чём проблема? Где запрет на чтение и изучение?


Хорошо-хорошо. С этим вопросом разобрались. Тем более что некоторые говорят, что в их центрах наказ Оле "не продавать" нарушается.




> И кто Вы теперь? Отвечаю: пустобрёх (извините за резкость).


Согласен, пустобрех. ПУсто брешу. 




> Я просил Вас, если Вы не согласны с данной цитатой аргументированно опровергнуть. Вы не смогли.


Ну я тогда попробую, можно? Не знаю, будет ли "опровержением" упор на обычную бытовую логику.

"Каковы же тогда основные отличия пяти тибетских традиций? Одно из главных — это использование той или иной терминологии. Различные буддийские школы вкладывают разный смысл в одни и те же термины. _[Так и в одной и тойже школе такое может быть, в зависимости от уровня ученика и глубины постижения им Пустотности. Например, поначалу говорят БИ, дхармах и скандхах, однако позже, при изучении текстов Праджняпарамиты, отношение к терминологии уже совсем другое. Кого Берзин тут хотел удивить, или он предлагает не изучать ничего и вовсе?]_ На самом деле это обстоятельство представляет собой серьезное препятствие для тех, кто пытается изучать тибетский буддизм в целом. _[Берзину препятствие, а вот римэшникам, мне, ЕСДЛ, и прочим высоким учителям, особенно учителям Гелуг, которые и Дзогчен и Махамудру и 6 йог Наропы по заявкам трудящихся передают,  - не препятствие. Всётки как то я склонен ориентироваться на высоких Учителей, а не на Берзина, которому пара лишних страниц текста - препятствие]_Даже в пределах одной традиции разные авторы по-разному определяют одни и те же термины;_[И так что, Берзин  предлагает не изучать эту традицию, по аналогии с разными традициями? У него всё в порядке с логикой?]_ и даже один и тот же автор порой по-разному определяет термины в своих разных текстах. _[И что, не изучать теперь этого одного автора, т.к. это  препятствие и можно стать жертвой?]_ Не зная, какой именно смысл кроется за теми или иными техническими терминами, употребляемыми разными авторами, мы можем стать жертвами серьезных заблуждений. _[Так если мы не знаем, то мы берём книжечку и узнаём смысл, походу задавая вопросы учителям и старшим братьям. Или Берзин тут предлагает сидеть и ничего не знать?]_

Еще одно различие между тибетскими традициями — это та точка отсчета, в зависимости от которой они объясняют различные явления. Согласно учителю беспристрастного движения риме Джамьянгу Кхьенце Вангпо, гелугпа строят свои объяснения, исходя из точки зрения, соответствующей основе,— то есть с точки зрения обычного существа, не-будды. _[Что за маразм? Открываешь что-нибудь из Гелугпы посередине или в конце и будет вам не с начала, и путь и плод. Это чтоже, выходит, что с помощью Гелуг не добиться тогоже, что и в других школах - всегда будешь топтаться на позщиции не-будды?)))]_ Сакьяпа говорят с точки зрения пути, то есть с позиции тех, кто уже достаточно продвинулся по пути к Пробуждению. _[Это чтоже, если в Сакьяпу придёт новичок, то ему скажут иди атсюда, Вася, ты ещё не продвинулся, а мы тут уже все на пути такие продвинутые на 50%?]_ Кагьюпа и ньингмапа рассуждают с точки зрения плода, то есть с позиции всеведущего будды. _[Что-то я не заметил в ньинмапинском Ламриме таких позиций. Или Берзин прелагает ньинмапинцам упразднить свой Ламрим и свою Сутру и вставать на позицию Будды как на лыжи? Да есть в Ньимапе такие медитации с таких позиций Будды, я их очень люблю. Только для начала нужно разобраться с тем кто такой Будда, зачем надо занимать его позицию, что делать на этих позициях, кому они нужны и т.д. и т.п. А это ни разу не сразу, как пишет Берзин. И у Чойкьинима Ринпоче, помню, не всё сразу было. Предпочитаю конечно учителей Ньинма, вместо Берзина.]_Поскольку эта разница весьма глубока и сложна для понимания _[Это для Берзина, для людей со средним образованием всё нормально, можно и изучить]_, позвольте мне просто обозначить некий исходный пункт для дальнейшего исследования этого вопроса. Кагьюпа же и ньингмапа подчеркивают нераздельность двух истин — пустотности и проявлений. _[Так это во всех школах, даже в Тхераваде))) Может Берзину надо прислать коротенький текст "Сердце Арья Праджняпарамиты" который все школы юзают? Я могу прислать бедолаге.]_ Наверное, с точки зрения будды, нельзя говорить просто о пустотности или просто о проявлениях. Итак, здесь утверждение делается исходя из того, что все изначально законченно и совершенно.
Еще одно отличие возникает в силу того, что существуют два вида практикующих: постепенно поднимающиеся по ступеням духовного пути и те, для кого все случается сразу. Гелугпа и сакьяпа, как правило, говорят с точки зрения постепенно продвигающихся; кагьюпа, ньингмапа и бонпо, особенно в том, что касается высших разделов тантры, часто говорят с точки зрения тех, для кого все случается сразу. _[Могу также прислать Берзину Чандракирти с Нагарджуной, у меня есть. Совсем беда у дяди с логикой]_ Хотя из соответствующих наставлений может создаться впечатление, что каждая из сторон приемлет только один способ продвижения по Пути, на самом деле вопрос в том, на каком именно способе делается акцент в том или ином изложении." _[И тут же дядя сам себя опровергает - говорит мол это не различия, а просто кто на чём акцент поставил поэтому и "создаётся впечатление". Так это не только в тиб. школах так, но и в авиамодельном кружке так, где угодно. Я не готов разделять созданные в голове у Берзина впечатления, а нето ещё жертвой серьёзных заблуждений стану как и Берзин]_

А чего стоят Берзинские словоблудия о том, что Адибудда и Боженька - похожие вещи и между ними можно проводить параллели. Где-то у него это есть, помойму в диалоге с мусульманами. Я понял что Берзин вообще не в теме после этой статьи.

----------


## Марица

> Троллить может практически каждый человек, обладающий достаточным для самоконтроля IQ. [B]Результатом вмешательства тролля обычно является продолжительный срач. Для создания срача требуется наличие двух сторон, имеющих диаметрально противоположное мнение относительно обсуждаемой сущности. Задача тролля — вызвать ожесточённый спор (полемику). Для этого обычно требуется изучить интересы сообщества и выделить оппозиции, после чего запускать «бомбу».


           Я не к обсуждению Fritzа, ибо троллем его не считаю...но тема сама по себе интересная. Ибо-где грань, определяющая "вредность" тролля?    
          Очень простая: терпение участников и доверие к чистоте намерения собеседника. Ибо индикатора на "чистоту" все равно нету, - люди проецируют на человека свой опыт, свои мысли. 
         Иногда троллем выступает очень образованный человек и сильный практик. Откуда нам ведомо его намерение? Может, своим провокационным поведением он показывает бессмысленность разговоров и относительность всех воззрений?
При истинно доброжелательном подходе и невовлечении людей в страстную (!) полемику тролль оставляет форум -ему нечем кормиться!
А буддистам все польза,тут каждый может себя проверить... потому что
ожесточенный спор, да еще- с непристойной аргументацией, с головой выдает уровень практики спорящих. 
Вывод: буддийский форум может быть полезным *на всех уровнях*,- информационном, и практическом.  :Wink:

----------

Fritz (02.05.2009), Jinpa Soenam (02.05.2009), куру хунг (02.05.2009)

----------


## Jinpa Soenam

> При истинно доброжелательном подходе и невовлечении людей в страстную (!) полемику тролль оставляет форум -ему нечем кормиться!


Звучит идеалистично, красиво и здраво  :Smilie: , но на практике не осуществимо, ИМХО  :Smilie: 




> Иногда троллем выступает очень образованный человек и сильный практик. Откуда нам ведомо его намерение? Может, своим провокационным поведением он показывает бессмысленность разговоров и относительность всех воззрений?


Если бы Фриц подходил под нарисованный Вами радужный образ  :Smilie: , тема была бы уже давно закрыта  :Wink:

----------


## Тензин Таши

> Много очень противоречивых сведений об Оле накопилось...
> Лично я при нем получила несколько вангов от ламы Цечу. И таких разговоров не слыхала.
>                     Кому-то крышу сносит не сам ванг, а неправильная практика. Но здесь начинаются ветки:что такое "правильная практика", истории "безумных йогинов" и т.д. Кто обо что зацепится в общем словоблуждании...



Спасибо, за ответ.  По чем купил по том и продал :Smilie:   А не могли бы Вы в двух словах  рассказать, если это возможно, какие ламы какие ванги передавали под эгидой Алмазного Пути. Спасибо.

----------


## Марица

> Звучит идеалистично, красиво и здраво , но на практике не осуществимо, ИМХО


                     ИМХО, осуществима. Не навсегда, конечно... Это было бы слишком идеалистично :Smilie: 




> Если бы Фриц подходил под нарисованный Вами радужный образ , тема была бы уже давно закрыта


                       Тему всегда может закрыть модератор, если посчитает ее исчерпанной. Тем более, что есть предлог-переход на обсуждение учителя, пусть и  не своего. :Cool: 
пс. Форум сложный, потому что школы разные. Сохранить объективность, не обидеть чьи-то чувства, помочь с ссылками- большое искусство, однако. :Cool:

----------


## Jinpa Soenam

> пс. Форум сложный, потому что школы разные. Сохранить объективность, не обидеть чьи-то чувства, помочь с ссылками- большое искусство, однако.


Не отзываться пренебрежительно о чужом Учителе, да еще в разговоре с его учениками - не такое уж большое искусство

----------

Марица (12.07.2009)

----------


## Jinpa Soenam

> Спасибо, за ответ.  По чем купил по том и продал  А не могли бы Вы в двух словах  рассказать, если это возможно, какие ламы какие ванги передавали под эгидой Алмазного Пути. Спасибо.


Извините, что вмешиваюсь, но могу рассказать немного по заданному вопросу

Посвящения как благословение, мы получали и получаем много. Лопен Цечу Ринпоче давал нам много таких вангов, например летом 2002 в Германии он даровал многим из нас посвящения на 22 мирных йидама из цикла ""Chik She Kun Drol" - Knowing one liberates all - Осознавая Одно Реализуется Все, собранного 9-м Кармапой Вангчугом Дордже. В июле 2003 Лопен Цечу Ринпоче собирался даровать вторую часть цикла - на 22 гневных йидама, но к сожалению покинул нас в июне 2003. 
 Много посвящений даруют нам сейчас Е.С. 17-й Кармапа Тхайе Дордже, Шамар Ринпоче, Шераб Гьялцен Рипоче. Конечно же они дают также и ванги с обетами, как давал их и Лопен Цечу Ринпоче. Но такие ванги не даются публично, да и получившие их сильно об этом не распостраняются  :Smilie:

----------


## Fritz

Гавайский, а разве бывают ванги без обетов?

----------


## Jinpa Soenam

> Гавайский, а разве бывают ванги без обетов?


Если ванг как благословение, то только обет Бодхисаттвы (в КК, про другие традиции не знаю). Обеты практики не даются

----------


## Hepster

Плачу горькими слезами - мне есть что сказать - я сделал малое прибежище - прочитал   книги Оле  Каким все является ( новая)  и основополагающие упражнения ( желтенькая) и   НИФИГА  не понял 

 ИНТЕРЕСУЕТ     и это все  ???  или  есть еще пути развития ? ну   сделал мандалу  и все  - вообще то все говорят о сутрах тантрах)  о ваджраяне  
 Хотелось  бы получить знание строения тонкого тела  ( чакровая система )  - где эти знания ???? Мне что до китайской пасхи делать нёндро -   как дальше двигатся ? 
 И еще   если  расматривать буддизм  с точки зрения  - МЕТОДА  а Не Религии  
  Можно ли  брать  у Буддизма  -  практические  медитации  на чакровую систему  и далее   Почему  цвета  чакр  в буддизме отличны от ведических цветов ?

----------


## Esanandhavanatthāyadipa

> ИНТЕРЕСУЕТ     и это все  ???  или  есть еще пути развития ? ну   сделал мандалу  и все  - вообще то все говорят о сутрах тантрах)  о ваджраяне  
>  Хотелось  бы получить знание строения тонкого тела  ( чакровая система )  - где эти знания ???? Мне что до китайской пасхи делать нёндро -   как дальше двигатся ? 
>  И еще   если  расматривать буддизм  с точки зрения  - МЕТОДА  а Не Религии  
>   Можно ли  брать  у Буддизма  -  практические  медитации  на чакровую систему  и далее   Почему  цвета  чакр  в буддизме отличны от ведических цветов ?


Как по Вашему, чему, кроме понимания страдания, его причин, его устранения и метода его устранения, учил Будда?




> "It's just as if a man were wounded with an arrow thickly smeared with poison. His friends & companions, kinsmen & relatives would provide him with a surgeon, and the man would say, 'I won't have this arrow removed until I know whether the man who wounded me was a noble warrior, a priest, a merchant, or a worker.' He would say, 'I won't have this arrow removed until I know the given name & clan name of the man who wounded me... until I know whether he was tall, medium, or short... until I know whether he was dark, ruddy-brown, or golden-colored... until I know his home village, town, or city... until I know whether the bow with which I was wounded was a long bow or a crossbow... until I know whether the bowstring with which I was wounded was fiber, bamboo threads, sinew, hemp, or bark... until I know whether the shaft with which I was wounded was wild or cultivated... until I know whether the feathers of the shaft with which I was wounded were those of a vulture, a stork, a hawk, a peacock, or another bird... until I know whether the shaft with which I was wounded was bound with the sinew of an ox, a water buffalo, a langur, or a monkey.' He would say, 'I won't have this arrow removed until I know whether the shaft with which I was wounded was that of a common arrow, a curved arrow, a barbed, a calf-toothed, or an oleander arrow.' The man would die and those things would still remain unknown to him.
> 
> Cula-Malunkyovada Sutta

----------


## Hepster

как и  все  продвинутые  - ОДНОМУ И ТОМУ ЖЕ  -   как  пел Визбор (Что начиналось с буквы Л  заканчивая мягким знаком )  - Любви - но пять же если  учесть что  Буддизм  -это  религия   а  не  практическое действие )) для  получения   результатов (

----------


## Esanandhavanatthāyadipa

> как и  все  продвинутые  - ОДНОМУ И ТОМУ ЖЕ  -   как  пел Визбор (Что начиналось с буквы Л  заканчивая мягким знаком )  - Любви - но пять же если  учесть что  Буддизм  -это  религия   а  не  практическое действие )) для  получения   результатов (


Любящая доброта и любовь - разные вещи. Второму учит другая религия, у которой "бог-ревнитель". Будда учил лишь устранению страдания. Других учений, согласно Симсапа-сутте, он не давал:




> Once the Blessed One was staying at Kosambi in the simsapa [1] forest. Then, picking up a few simsapa leaves with his hand, he asked the monks, "What do you think, monks: Which are more numerous, the few simsapa leaves in my hand or those overhead in the simsapa forest?"
> Однажды Благословенный остановился в Косамби, в симсаповом лесу. Тогда, подняв своей рукой несколько листьев дерева симсапа, он спросил монахов: "Как вы думаете, бхикху, что более многочисленно - эти несколько листьев дерева симсапа в моей руке или тех, что на кронах симсапового леса?
> 
> "The leaves in the hand of the Blessed One are few in number, lord. Those overhead in the simsapa forest are more numerous."
> В руке Благословенного лишь несколько листьев, Бханте. Тех, что на кронах симсапового леса, гораздо больше.
> 
> "In the same way, monks, those things that I have known with direct knowledge but have not taught are far more numerous [than what I have taught]. *And why haven't I taught them?* Because they are not connected with the goal, do not relate to the rudiments of the holy life, and do not lead to disenchantment, to dispassion, to cessation, to calm, to *direct knowledge*, to self-awakening, to Unbinding. That is why I have not taught them.
> Подобным образом, бхикху, те вещи, которые я познал непосредственным знанием, но которым не научил, гораздо более многочисленны[, чем те, которым я научил]. *Но почему же я не научил им?* Потому что они не связаны с целью, не соотносятся с основами чистой жизни, не ведут к разочарованию, бесстрастию, прекращению, умиротворению, *непосредственному знанию*, Самопробуждению, Ниббане. Вот причина, по которой я не научил этому.
> 
> ...


Какие задачи стоят перед Вами - Вам виднее. Сутту о стреле (которая выше) также рекомендую перечитайть.

----------

Бо (12.07.2009)

----------


## Hepster

точно  тугой я  стал  -   к чему вы клоните ??))) во  мне доброжелательности много___)))

----------


## Esanandhavanatthāyadipa

> точно  тугой я  стал  -   к чему вы клоните ??))) во  мне доброжелательности много___)))


Вы написали:



> Хотелось бы получить знание строения тонкого тела ( чакровая система ) - где эти знания ???? Мне что до китайской пасхи делать нёндро - как дальше двигатся ?


Мне стало интересно, каких результатов Вы от этого ждете и вообще стремитесь к чему? Только и всего )

----------


## Hepster

уже говорил -  у Буддистов  есть  эти  учения  - они  мне  нужны  - для лечения  себя   -в дальнейшим   всех людей   (  уменьшить страдания()))))

----------


## Марица

> Хотелось  бы получить знание строения тонкого тела  ( чакровая система )  - где эти знания ???? Мне что до китайской пасхи делать нёндро -   как дальше двигатся ? 
>  И еще   если  расматривать буддизм  с точки зрения  - МЕТОДА  а Не Религии  
>   Можно ли  брать  у Буддизма  -  практические  медитации  на чакровую систему  и далее   Почему  цвета  чакр  в буддизме отличны от ведических цветов ?


               Все, что могу: :Smilie: 

Чогьял Намкай Норбу дает такие практики как вспомогательные. 
             Поговорите с инструктором ДО.

----------

Hepster (12.07.2009)

----------


## Hepster

Чогьял Намкай Норбу дает такие практики как вспомогательные. 
Поговорите с инструктором ДО.
1 двигаюсь  в этом направление  сам -  в зеленогорски  -никто ничегоне знает про буддизм  
2  учителя или наставника  - нет   у  меня  
3 Чогьял Намкай Норбу и как  его найти   ))???
вообщем мне не трудно оказатся в Новосибрске или Красноярске

кароче я попал  - он чаще  Питер )))в инете глянул

----------


## Марица

> 3 Чогьял Намкай Норбу и как  его найти   ))???
> вообщем мне не трудно оказатся в Новосибрске или Красноярске
> 
> кароче я попал  - он чаще  Питер )))в инете глянул


 
                В каком-то смысле мы все "попали"...А может, нам дивно повезло. От точки зрения зависит.

Пишите сюда:http://www.dzogchencommunity.ru/forum/

                    Спросите там все, что интересует, о практиках с каналами и чакрами. Вам дадут корректные ссылки исходя из Ваших обстоятельств.
Ищите ДО в Красноярске или Новосибирске.
                      Расписание Римпоче тоже найдете в ссылках. Заодно и расписание Всемирной Передачи.

                       Пока Вы страдаете, что не нашли сыроежек. А в лесу полно отличных белых грибов  :Smilie: 
                       Но сыроежка тоже съедобна... -Дело вкуса... :Smilie:

----------

Hepster (12.07.2009)

----------


## Hepster

))))спасибо но фрум  очень специфически- все закрыто все запечатанно - хотя и  можно взломать - не состовляет труда  - но не вижу мотивации -   духовная практика должна быть - доступна и популярно - а тут - как  микро секта  какая то! -   вообщем -  что то понял  -   процентов 2 от всего что интересовало - но и  это результат -  может кто то возьмет под чуткое  свое крыло ?   где нить в  красноярске  ?

----------


## Гьялцен

[QUOTE=Hepster;276722] Мне что до китайской пасхи делать нёндро -   как дальше двигатся ? 
QUOTE]

а кто сказал, что нендро нужно делать всю жизнь? 
у Оле Нидала после нендро в обязательном порядке идет гуру-йога 8-го Кармапы. И никаких медитаций с каналами он не дает, кроме пховы. так что можете для начала на пхову выбраться.

----------


## Hepster

да  я понял  - но все  же  я не получаю для себя главного -целительской практики  -  мне это важно!

----------


## Марица

> ))))спасибо но фрум  очень специфически- все закрыто все запечатанно - хотя и  можно взломать - не состовляет труда  - но не вижу мотивации -   духовная практика должна быть - доступна и популярно - а тут - как  микро секта  какая то!


                    А Вам и не надо заходить в закрытую часть. Зарегистрируйтесь и спросите.




> да я понял - но все же я не получаю для себя главного -целительской практики - мне это важно!


                    Будда Медицины-универсальная целительская практика. Может, кто на этом форуме и знает, у кого в ближайшее время можно получить передачу.
                    Но с такой целью в буддизм не приходят.

----------


## Этэйла

> Но с такой целью в буддизм не приходят.


Аууу.... в буддизм не приходят, но если человек заинтересовался, задал конкретные вопросы/почему именно это его заинтересовало?/ а там все поймет и сам разберется, что, зачем и к кому.....

----------


## Света Беляева

[QUOTE=Гьялцен;276851]


> Мне что до китайской пасхи делать нёндро -   как дальше двигатся ? 
> QUOTE]
> 
> а кто сказал, что нендро нужно делать всю жизнь? 
> у Оле Нидала после нендро в обязательном порядке идет гуру-йога 8-го Кармапы. И никаких медитаций с каналами он не дает, кроме пховы. так что можете для начала на пхову выбраться.


дает, еще как.  если видит, что ты готов.  но сначала надо  честно сделать нендро. да так, что бы практика проникла в жизнь, что бы был устойчивый опыт.  потом персонально подходишь и получаешь дальнейшую практику у ламы Оле. конечно, чаще гуру-йога 8-го Кармапы, потому что таким было пожелание 16 Кармапы. но есть исключения. ручаюсь.

----------

Дифо (23.02.2010)

----------


## Hepster

все  не  много странно ! и запутанно  но   )))   как там  вы говорите)))  Просветление или ))) ......    смерть ?   Удачи  Вам   и Любви  - бум  чето еще мороковать !Как  получить то что хочется

----------


## Hepster

Читайте книжки о буддийском пути (не только от Оле, что бы вам там не говорили) и делайте гуру-йогу. Для начала хватит.  - Волков Серега сказал ))  -блин   ну  точно тугой я  - где найти  друго учителя ?

----------


## Марица

> где найти  друго учителя ?


             Найдете, не переживайте.  :Embarrassment:

----------


## Hepster

спасибо Марица

----------


## Андрей Моменто

> уже говорил -  у Буддистов  есть  эти  учения  - они  мне  нужны  - для лечения  себя   -в дальнейшим   всех людей   (  уменьшить страдания()))))


Hepster предлагаю вашему вниманию точку зрения:
*Когда мы лечим болезни, мы лечим лишь следствие, а не причину.*

Причина болезни, наша карма(наши прошлые дела,слова и даже мысли).
Т.е. *само по себе* целительство не принесёт пользы, просто вылечив следствие мы не устраним причин которые вызвали это. И болезни вновь появятся(ну или проблемы в жизни).

С другой стороны если кто-то, или даже мы сами, каким-то образом начнём работать над первопричиной своих злокозней, а именно неправильное поведение(дела слова и мысли) - то мы начнём устранять причину болезней.

Также в помощь практикующим по-мимо объяснений по правильному поведению, даются также и упражнения, которые помогают нам в этом. Ведь правильно научиться себя вести очень тяжело, по причине того что многие-многие, тысячи-миллоны-фигзнает сколько перерождений мы делали одно и тоже, снова и снова укрепляли нашу привычку действовать не правильно в тех или иных ситуациях, а тут мы хотим за одну жизнь всё это резко изменить.
 Это ох как не просто.

Именно Нёндро в первую очередь этим занимается - и помогает, и устраняет, и накапливает(благословение). И выполненое Нёндро, становиться таким образом траплином для дальнейших практик.

Удачи в поисках своего пути и своего учителя.

----------


## Hepster

Доброго времени  -прошло много времени - не скучали?  а вопросов накопилось жуть((

----------


## Буль

Привет!
Скучать не приходилось. А прежде вопросов расскажи-ка, лучше, где ты с июля пропадал, а?

----------


## Bastiliy

«Отрешиться от всего зла, преумножать добро, очистить свой разум: Вот совет всех Будд.»
Будда Шакьямуни

----------


## Hepster

да  придется рассказать ) Раза 2 перечитал что мне советовали в топике.который сам и  открыл   и начал все заново!   Ну то есть практику  ! духовную)  
1  что сделал  -малое прибежище  
и начал делать нендро  -показали мне   и в Новосибирске и в Красноярске  
а между  этим  Медитацию на Кармапу 16  и Пхову ) и еще кое  что)  Защитник  линии Карма Кагью)  
С Индии  ко мне едет  Божество  - Будда - буду строить маленький алтарь  
Проштудировал 2 книжечки Ламы Оле Нидал   -желтенькая  ( нендро) и беленькая -каким все  является   -  все же   нет там Глубины понимаю  - Но кое  что понял дело утопающих дело самих рук  утопающих  - Ну то есть Главное  эт Медитация   - в которую входит 3 составляющих  
1 Настрой
2 внимание
3 Визуализация

Этому никто  рассказать и научить  кроме тебя не  сможет  -словей не хватит))
далее  по тексту))
Книги Ламы Оле Нидал мягко сказать несут поверхностные  знания  - потому    что чем дальше в лес  тем  больше  дров   - Поймите я не  тявкаю )) На ламу  говорю факт хоть Он  мне  и дал Прибежище   - Но нужно искать  Лучшие  книги  !   -то есть мне кажется    -ОНИ ЕСТЬ и  еще главное   остается открытым   -Наставник   -духовный учитель -  так же понимаю что он приходит когда ученик готов   - но и поимите правильно  без учеников и наставников нет)) - Так  что может Мы  ( ученики  главнее?))

у  меня была возможность послыщуть 4 дня  открытые лекции учения Дзогчен  ! 
прояснилась  многое - Все школы говорят  одно и тоже  только разными словами   -да и цели у всех Одинаковые  
Хотелось былочуть Лунг  на Будду Медицины  -кто может это дать?  Удачи

да  чуть не  забыл   что бы чего нить  достигнуть ! -Нужно Пахать !  в поте лица) не обращая внимания не  неудачи   - да   и  все же  исключить полностью   - рыбу мяса яйцо   и токсикацию -курение  и алкоголь не говоря уже о наркотиках полностью  -называйте как  хотите    - обетом  -обязательством -  НО   те  люди которые практикуюти употребляют  )))   -они только тешат свое себялюбия - потому  что   ничего не добьются    и  ни с какой точки они не сдвинутся  !в своей духовной практики !Обнимаю

----------

Буль (19.12.2009)

----------


## Hepster

волнует один вопросик  -  подскажите   плиз! -  подготовительное упражнение   Простирание   -можно делать без скольжения  - ну  то есть ну нет у тебя возможности скользить   - ( текстолита -орголита -двп) - но  нужно делать - как быть в этом  случае  -можно не скользить  ! при деланье простираний ?

----------


## Вангдраг

Можно и не скользить.Дело ведь не в этом.
С другой стороны,можно скользить по чему угодно,если руки защитить.

----------

Доржик (23.03.2010)

----------


## Legba

1.Положить на пол шерстяные носки, упираться в них руками и скользить.
2. Купить защиту для рук скейтбордистскую - там такие перчатки с пластмассовой бляхой на ладони. Скользят хоть на асфальте.

----------


## Hepster

неть все-не те ответы ! ну нет возможности делать простирания !-всякие коврике -ковры -покрытие -тогда как ?

----------


## Вова Л.

Купите доску ДВП. продается на любых строительных рынках/магазинах, стоит копейки, все скользит идетально, между практиками прячется за шкаф/под кровать.

----------


## Вангдраг

Если нет возможности делать простирания,то смысл говорить о скольжении-не скольжении?
 Не торопитесь,четче формулируйте вопрос.

----------


## Karma Sherab

Попробуйте на коврах использовать открытки. Знаю человека у которого было много именных грамот (спортсмен). Он ими пользовался.

----------


## Fat

> неть все-не те ответы ! ну нет возможности делать простирания !-всякие коврике -ковры -покрытие -тогда как ?


Вы хотите, чтобы вам разрешили не делать?

----------


## Кунсанг Рабтен

Ну пожалуйста сделайте простирание!

----------


## Fritz

Лучше приседание.

----------

Доржик (23.03.2010)

----------


## Hepster

да нет хотел спросить другое - что обязательно скользить ?

----------


## Шавырин

> да нет хотел спросить другое - что обязательно скользить ?


"Скользи!"(с)(х/ф"Бойцовский клуб") :Big Grin:

----------


## Вангдраг

Елы-палы,не обязательно,не обязательно,не обязательно!!!

----------


## Шавырин

Hepster, без обид, но может буддизм не Ваш путь?

----------


## Hepster

не расматриваю буддизм как единственный путь для практической духовности - а вот что касается простирания то   лучше 100 раз спросить -чем делать не правильно- а что касается мой это или не мой путь - так кто знает пока  не пройдет этот путь целиком ? что это за человек который не сомневается ?и главное - ну да я лошок  в буддизме -и что это меняет ? а кто тут не лошок ? -думаю никого не обидел -просто кажется если бы  мы прошли бы весь путь - то здесь бы нас не было - ушел работать над собой -обнимаю )

----------


## Шавырин

Hepster,лучше один раз увидеть,чем сто раз услышать:-)
Удачи!

----------


## Роман К

Делаю на куске линолеума, скатывается и прячется под диван, потом раскатывается и делаются простирания, потом снова скатывается в рулон и т.д. 
Удачи в простираниях.

----------

Hepster (22.03.2010)

----------


## Цхултрим Тращи

А ещё есть такие пенопластовые квадратики, у которых края сцепляются как деткая мозаика, для покрытия пола в спортивных залах, детских комнатах и т.п., скользкие, идеальны для простираний.

----------


## Роман К

Короче говоря, нет предела фантазии  :Smilie:

----------


## Дмитрий Рыбаков

> Что это за передача такая, когда человек не знает точно, что ему передали?


Рассудок может и не знать, а бессознательное просекает очень точно. 

Мне кажется, что буддистам будет полезно знать...
Рождер Сперри получил нобелевскую премию за открытие функциональной специализации полушарий мозга. Согласно его исследованиям в левом полушарии живет тот самый рассудок, который мыслит последовательно, логично и ограниченно. 
А в правое полушарие функционирует совсем подругому - как антенна, которая ловит весь эфир и воспринимает намного больше.

Вот опыт общения нейрофизиолога со своим правым полушарием
http://www.ted.com/talks/lang/rus/ji...f_insight.html

----------

HansQu (16.02.2011), Hepster (24.01.2012)

----------


## Hepster

привет всем  !- не знаю почему но опять сходил на лекцию 21 января в 18 местного в новосибрске и вот теперь вроде все улеглось ))) Было сделано прибежище  - медитация на Кармапу -потом защитник -и потом коротко лама Оле Нидал  дал Лунг на нёндро на все 4 упражнения   - так что теперь у мну совесть чиста  и все прекрасно!  Кстати замечу  лекция по содержанию была очень емькой и информативной он задел большие темы  - и главное те которые скрывал или умалчивал раньше - что то в нашем Ламе изменилось !

----------

